# Craziest Drama on Amtrak you've seen?



## Adrouault (Dec 16, 2017)

On the SWC I saw a man dragged off at RAT with a large plastic bag full of cannabis.

Anyone else have any crazy stories?


----------



## StanJazz (Dec 16, 2017)

While in the dining car of The Starlight I saw the Eugene police waiting to remove a smoker from the train. You can see a reflection of an Amtrak plate in the glass.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 16, 2017)

In the 42+ years I've been a regular Amtrak customer, on the Silver Meteor I've seen a drunk, partially clad lady dancing on a lounge car table about 1AM on early New Years day in '75 or '76 (3-4 of us bought out all the beer in the lounge just before he closed), hookers soliciting business from the ground while stopped at Fayetteville, witnessed a dining car cook removed for being too drunk to work at Sacramento, and this past May, a woman removed the window in a Superliner coach on train #1 while going through Arizona...we were going track speed at the time!

Drunk and not so drunk passengers fall into other coach passengers laps surprisingly often. I sort-of wanted-to and did fall into an attractive ladies' lap while riding the subway in Toronto about '74...100% clean and sober, too!


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2017)

Last May the Chicago bound Texas Eagle had to detour in southeastern Missouri, cross to the east side of the Mississippi River, and pull into the St. Louis station facing west instead of facing east - the normal direction.

They unhooked to locos and switched them around to the opposite end of the consist instead of turning the entire train around.

So they then had to go through each coach car and rotate the seats 180° so they all faced the direction the train would be going leaving St. Louis.

Coach passengers had to get out of their seats and get their stuff around their seat out of the way so the seats could be turned around.

It was kind of like _the wave_ at a sports stadium.


----------



## PaulM (Dec 16, 2017)

Once while boarding the SWC in Lamy, I was about to go up the stairs when I barely missed catching a gentleman who came tumbling down the stairs. It took a while for the medics to arrive from Santa Fe and administer to the patient; but the he opted to stay on the train and was given the vacant handicapped room.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 16, 2017)

bratkinson said:


> on the Silver Meteor I've seen a drunk, partially clad lady dancing on a lounge car table about 1AM on early New Years day in '75 or '76 (3-4 of us bought out all the beer in the lounge just before he closed)


I wish I did not cancel that trip!






> I sort-of wanted-to and did fall into an attractive ladies' lap while riding ... 100% clean and sober, too!


Me too - and the train was not even moving at the time!



(Using a cane has an advantage!



)


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 16, 2017)

The only drama I ever witnessed was a coach passenger losing her ever-loving _*MIND*_ on the LSA.

The LSA had taken all of the sleeper passenger dinner reservations. We were on a sold-out Southwest Chief, traveling the week of Christmas, so she ran out of reservations by the time she got into the Coach cars. I believe we were in the last car, so there was zero hope. We hadn't planned on eating in the dining car and had brought two days' worth of food, so we really didn't care.

This lady cared. Ohhhh, did she care. She had two young boys with her, and she accused the LSA of trying to "starve" them and deny them food. The LSA kindly explained that the meals are included in the sleeper passengers' fare, so they get priority, and then Coach is more of a first-come, first-serve. The LSA even explained that she tries to rotate which Coach car she visits first, so that it's fair throughout the journey. She also mentioned that if the lady would like to ensure a reservation for the next meal, she could sit in the lounge car when the reservation process was announced and flag down the LSA as she passed through the lounge on her way to the coaches. Then she informed the lady that the cafe car was open and had all sorts of food available for purchase.

My rational brain and I sat there thinking, "That is an extremely fair and amicable way of handling things. Surely, this argument has come to an end," and started to pick up my book, thinking it was over.

It was not over.

Foodzilla decided the LSA was being "rude" and got right in her face to tell her so. She said the LSA didn't understand because the LSA was "an uppity white girl" and "you're only denying us dinner because you think I'm just another fat welfare queen who don't need no cheeseburger".

You could have heard a pin drop at that point. People started taking their headphones off to listen. And, of course, my boyfriend and I were sitting there like this:




This continued for a moment or two, and then the conductor showed up. The conductor listened for a bit, repeated the LSA's spiel about dinner reservations, and then told Foodzilla that if she continued to harass the LSA, she and her adorable children would, most assuredly, be put off the train at the next station stop.

Foodzilla continued to argue with him, to which he finally said, "I AM NOT JOKING. I WILL PUT YOU OFF AT RATON. YOU CAN EITHER TRAVEL BACK TO CHICAGO WITH US OR ENJOY THE NORTHERN NEW MEXICO SCENERY. YOUR CHOICE."

It was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Dec 16, 2017)

Waiting to leave PDX on the Empire Builder in December 2013, we watched a youngish man arrive with a couple of cops and wait while they boarded the train. The cops got off with a woman and a couple of small children, along with baby carrier and assorted baggage. The man, woman and kids left the station together, cops separately. We assumed it was a custody dispute, and they arrived just in time to prevent her from taking the kids. Train departure was somewhat delayed -- I think they made the train wait for the cops to arrive.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 16, 2017)

I've seen lots of strange and amazing things aboard Trains in my 70+ years of riding, but probably the Number One Dramatic happening was when a woman went into Labor on the Sunset Ltd. after the Alpine,Tx stop and we were heading to El Paso with no scheduled stops after Alpine.

The woman was moved to the unoccupied Family Room on one of the Sleepers(mine), and the Conductors checked the Train for Doctors and Nurses, but none were aboard.

Fortunately one of the Passengers was an EMT/Paramedic from LA, and he and one of the SCAs stayed with the Woman while she delivered a healthy baby girl.

We stopped in the Middle of Nowhere at a crossing West of Valentine, an Ambulance and Sherrifs Car met the Train, and Mother and Baby were transported to the closest hospital which was in Alpine.

I had had breakfast with the lady after leaving Del Rio that morning and she was hoping to make it home to Northern California before delivering.

Thus another New Californian Texan joined us, but at least she,was born here unlike the Millions that have moved here!


----------



## JayPea (Dec 16, 2017)

One time on a return trip to Spokane from Portland, I was riding coach and went downstairs to use the bathroom. The conductor and car attendant were by the bathroom door. The conductor quietly asked me to go to the next car to use the bathroom. Seems a stowaway had sneaked onto the train at Vancouver and locked himself in the bathroom, and the conductor didn't want to spook him. The train crew had alerted authorities and there was a group of Klickitat County's finest waiting for him at the Bingen-White Salmon station. His free trip from Vancouver to Bingen-White Salmon resulted in another free trip, this one from the Bingen-White Salmon station to the Gray Bar Hotel in White Salmon.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 16, 2017)

Kung Fu Panda. On the auto train. It was preposterous.

All of the animation quality of Rocky & Bullwinkle, the stupendous hilarity of Mr. Rogers, and the drama of Walter Cronkite.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 16, 2017)

SarahZ said:


> She also mentioned that if the lady would like to ensure a reservation for the next meal, she could sit in the lounge car when the reservation process was announced and flag down the LSA as she passed through the lounge on her way to the coaches.


I've frequently heard LSA announcements saying the lounge car is the LAST car (as in after all the coaches) where the LSA would take reservations.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 16, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > She also mentioned that if the lady would like to ensure a reservation for the next meal, she could sit in the lounge car when the reservation process was announced and flag down the LSA as she passed through the lounge on her way to the coaches.
> ...


I think it was intended as a way to mollify the situation, not so much that it was standard procedure.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Dec 16, 2017)

For me, it was probably sitting in the cafe car on the Lake Shore Limited held outside of Toledo for some kind of emergency up ahead. Meanwhile, this quite obviously on drugs lady is screaming about how her daughter is dead and she has to get off the train. She started clawing at windows and doors trying to open them and jump off. Apparently her traveling companion a few cars back was texting her harassing notes as well (and it was unclear whether her daughter was actually dead, or if she was just going on some crazy drug-induced trip, fueled by some other guy's texts). The conductors were ready to throw her off at a nearby crossing, but eventually managed to settle her down enough to go on to Cleveland (her destination).


----------



## Asher (Dec 17, 2017)

SarahZ said:


> The only drama I ever witnessed was a coach passenger losing her ever-loving _*MIND*_ on the LSA.
> 
> It was absolutely beautiful.


 Sarah,you have left us all wondering. Exactly what was the beautiful scene, the argument, or the family enjoying the sunset from the train station platform.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 17, 2017)

anumberone said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > The only drama I ever witnessed was a coach passenger losing her ever-loving _*MIND*_ on the LSA.
> ...


I'm sure it was how the conductor handled it with "I AM NOT JOKING. I WILL PUT YOU OFF AT RATON. YOU CAN EITHER TRAVEL BACK TO CHICAGO WITH US OR ENJOY THE NORTHERN NEW MEXICO SCENERY. YOUR CHOICE."


----------



## Anderson (Dec 17, 2017)

I've only had to call a conductor for assistance once, but it was a doozy...

Early morning on the Surfliner out of San Diego, a passenger tries to get off for a smoke when we're stopped on a siding. The guy also reeks of weed. Frankly, I got worried that he was going to manage to open the door, step off, and get run over or something...so I quietly step next door and tell the conductor that there's an issue...and then end up getting to see quite the show.

Turns out that the guy has been smoking in the restroom. He's definitely quite baked. Once he fesses up (and that took some arm-twisting from the Conductor...he did _not_ want to admit it) the conductor informs the gentleman that he'll be getting off at, I believe, Anaheim. The guy tries to argue against this but the conductor is quite firm. We get to Anaheim...and the guy won't leave the train. It takes about five demands and three threats to call the police before the guy finally disembarks.

The next best was some drama that I missed, but saw a Blue Light Special outside and a conductor coming upstairs in the sleeper on the _Chief_. I asked what was up (since this is, well, not normal). All I was told was "This is a family train..."


----------



## bcanedy (Dec 17, 2017)

My favorite has to be on the Southwest Chief west of Dalies (where the Chief turns back on to the BNSF transcon. An unruly passenger was removed from the lounge car and taken to the transition sleeper where he was to wait before being handed over to the authorities in Gallup, NM. Instead, he pulled the emergency brake, exited the train, removed his clothes and ran off into the New Mexico desert. I still wonder to this day if anyone over on I-40 ever picked up that naked hitch-hiker.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Dec 17, 2017)

Well I've seen random officers search and question passengers for no reason (I myself being one of said passengers one time)... seems like pretty crazy and unnecessary drama to me.

But more so in the spirit of this thread I saw a Conductor in Atlanta remove a passenger after he questioned and argued why an empty coach was closed and locked on the train and everyone was being stuffed into the other coaches. In fairness, there were plenty of seats for all passengers and he just wanted 2 seats for himself, but either way the Conductor totally blew it out of proportion and immediately threatened the man "if you don't like how I run my train you won't be riding it any further" he continued to argue with her (but he NEVER acted violently or threatened her or anything) and she had the cops escort him off the train.


----------



## Maglev (Dec 17, 2017)

Instead of going home from prep school to Hawaii for the holidays, at the end of 1977- beginning of 1978 I took a trip from Concord, NH to Eugene, OR in coach. I went out by way of the _Lone Star, _and as we were arriving in Houston, someone took pot-shots at the train, hitting a window near me in my Hi-Level coach. As far as I know, no bullets penetrated the glass. We were met by law enforcement officers at the station.

Then on the way back, via the _Southwest Limited _and the _National Limited, _a group of military inductees on their way to basic training got off the train and stole a case of beer when our train stopped after hitting a car in Indiana. The culprits were escorted off the train by Military Police in Indianapolis.

Was it more common for trains to hit cars in Amtrak's early years? I was on a train to Florida once that hit two cars.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 17, 2017)

anumberone said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > The only drama I ever witnessed was a coach passenger losing her ever-loving _*MIND*_ on the LSA.
> ...


The conductor’s no-nonsense and slightly snarky response, which ended the argument.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 17, 2017)

I have seen a an obviously drunk man who grabbed at woman walking through the DC then take a swing at the conductor who was escorting him out of the DC. Soon the train stopped at a gravel road crossing where two SO cars came racing up to the train. As the man was being escorted to one of the cars he managed to kick one of the officers really hard, causing him to fall. We sat for a while with the man in the back seat, the conductor said so the officers could take statements.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 17, 2017)

Kicking a police officer is almost never a way to improve your current situation. I thought that was common sense.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 17, 2017)

I think "common sense" goes out the window when you get really drunk. The conductor said he was going to be really unhappy when he sobered up, Assaulting the female passenger, Assaulting the conductor, assaulting the officer, and impeding the travel of the Amtrak train, all felonies.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 17, 2017)

Maglevs post about the pot shot @ the train reminded me of the time I was in the PPC on the Starlight in SLO awaiting the call for Dinner when someone shot one of the top windows over the Swivel Chairs.

Glass flew everywhere and the LSA had everyone move back to the table area.

The Conductor and the AC came and taped off the Swivel Seat area with Yellow Crime Scene tape and told us that this area would be Out of Service until Seattle.

He also told us that local Gang Bangers had been shooting @ trains in SLO for awhile and that the Local Cops and,Amtrak Police were working on this problem.

Also he said that the Window replacement would have to be Custom made and,would cost several thousand dollars since there were no parts left for these ex- Santa Fe Hi-Level Cars.


----------



## Aegis (Dec 17, 2017)

I identify myself as retired LEO to the LSA or conductor. They have told me they really appreciate having LEO's on board. Recently on the CS the conductor and I moved quickly thru several cars to an unknown problem. Turned out to be nothing.. He told me if I was needed he would page me on the comm system by first name to respond if I was there was a problem.


----------



## A Voice (Dec 17, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Kicking a police officer is almost never a way to improve your current situation. I thought that was common sense.


If you've already done something such that law enforcement gets involved, I think its a safe assumption common sense was lacking to begin with.


----------



## tricia (Dec 17, 2017)

A Voice said:


> If you've already done something such that law enforcement gets involved, I think its a safe assumption common sense was lacking to begin with.


This seems to be a case of someone typing before thinking.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 17, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> I think "common sense" goes out the window when you get really drunk. The conductor said he was going to be really unhappy when he sobered up, Assaulting the female passenger, Assaulting the conductor, assaulting the officer, and impeding the travel of the Amtrak train, all felonies.


I am a semi-functioning alcoholic. I know all about being drunk. One of the very first things I learned is the following: if you are too drunk to perform a task, you are probably too drunk to determine that. I set a list of inviolable rules. For instance, if I have had a drink in the past 3 hours, it is my wifes decision whether or not I am too drunk to drive.

When I was in college, one of those rules was that I avoid interacting with women with any kind of relational intent when I am drunk. Its a long irrelevant rule, someone who routinely drinks that much should set up systems like that.


----------



## saxman (Dec 17, 2017)

This sticks out among all my rail travels. It's from SAXMAN's Amtrak USA Tour 2009, post #6.



> While we waited for our new power I was able to get some good shots outside the back of the train. I watched as 4 BNSF locomotives pulled up beside us and they detached the rear most one, which I assumed would be our new power. Meanwhile, this lady standing next to me was trying make conversation. However intoxicated conversation is not something I enjoy. She went on about how the mechanics on our engine should all be fired for the bad job they did. Plus the conductors should be fired for doing such a horrible job in this situation. She even asked me to email my pictures I was taking so she could "write them up" and have them fired. She wanted me to take a picture of the BNSF locomotive number to add to her "write up." I'm sure that would really add evidence to the scene. She thanked me for taking the pictures. She never did give me an email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had a couple of drunk guys fall into the seat next to me. Other than that, this one takes the cake.


----------



## A Voice (Dec 17, 2017)

tricia said:


> A Voice said:
> 
> 
> > If you've already done something such that law enforcement gets involved, I think its a safe assumption common sense was lacking to begin with.
> ...


No, not at all. Persons with common sense don't behave in such a manner that would call for the involvement of law enforcement.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 17, 2017)

Reading this thread reminded me of a couple other unusual things I've seen during the years.

Back in the steam heated days, I was riding the Silver Meteor to West Palm Beach to join my parents who where vacationing there for the winter. As I recall, we left WAS about 8pm at night and by midnight, I woke up freezing in my roomette. So I put my overcoat and gloves on and went back to bed. Apparently, they got the problem fixed during the long station stop at JAX, and got the heat back on. Someone forgot to tell them we didn't need the heat any more! It soon felt like it was well over 100 in my sleeper (last car on the train, no less), so I spent the bulk of my time in the rear vestibule with the dutch doors open along with several other hapless sleeper passengers like myself. The conductor came back and only smiled.

Another time, I think it was just before Christmas in '75 or '76, I had scheduled the Broadway Limited to WAS and then to WPB (as above) and the Broadway had been cancelled account of the blizzard in progress. Fortunately, Amtrak had space on the Lakeshore Limited to NYP in a slumber coach and moved me there, where I could connect to Florida. What they hadn't counted on was the train running into massive snow drifts across Indiana. I could feel the sudden deceleration of the train every few minutes only to speed up and do it again. By the time we made Elkhart, I was enjoying dinner in the diner. All I could see out the window in the parking lot were the antennas of cars! A few minutes later, a lady was seated with me that had boarded at Elkhart and told me that Army tanks were bringing food and supplies to the needy, as the streets were very impassable. She had gotten to the station on a snowmobile with her neighbor and her husband brought the luggage along on his snowmobile! It was a very slow trip...12+ hours late into NYP, so Amtrak put me up at the Ramada Inn as I recall and rebooked me into another roomette to Florida.

Most recently, maybe it was this past April or March, I was riding the Vermonter from NYP north to Springfield MA. For those who think the 'gate dragons' at NYP are a force to be dealt with, I discovered as the train arrived at New Rochelle 20-25 minutes later, we stopped. NRO is NOT a stop on the Vermonter! It turned out the lady conductor must have gotten her Amtrak training from the gate dragons at NYP!

I recall her being very grumpy and almost prison-guard-like attitude (I've never been in prison) when she announced on the PA for everyone to have their tickets out or on their cell phone for scanning. Several minutes later, she reached my car and scanned my ticket as I was in the 2nd last row of a very full coach. She grumbled at several passengers for not having their tickets out/available when she got to their seat. Perhaps 4-5 rows from the front, she encountered a passenger that apparently didn't have a ticket for that train or didn't have a valid ticket at all, as far as I could tell with my 2 hearing aids. She proceeded to berate that passenger at full prison-guard volume and when the passenger talked back at her, she got angrier, radioed the engineer to call the dispatcher to call the cops to meet us at NRO. It was a good 5 minutes worth of her screaming at the top of her lungs at the man before we stopped at NRO. Two of New Rochelles' finest boarded and had to first calm her down, and apparently worked out some kind of arrangement between her and the passenger as the police did not remove the passenger. I'm guessing the cops told him to call and make a reservation while they waited and then provided the reservation bar code on his cell phone. Every time she passed by until crew change at NHV, I expected her to yell at another passenger. I rode the northbound Vermonter a couple of times since then and didn't get her. Maybe they moved her to another train or out the door...


----------



## dlagrua (Dec 17, 2017)

On last years CZ trip coming out of MSP we heard a commotion in our sleeper between the SCA and three stow away passengers in a bedroom. The SCA was explaining that you needed a sleeper car ticket to be in here and the people resisted. The SCA also told them that they already made a mess of the room that someone had to clean it up. The people would not leave the room, the discussion got heated at which point the conductor was called in. He simply said that they must leave, pay for the room OR be ejected from the train by the police at the next stop (in the middle of the night) To our surprise the people called and paid for the room. I often wonder how the SCA keeps track of the passengers in the sleeper (as they are constantly getting on and off) Apparently there is a way but years of work on the train may provide enough experience to know who belongs and who doesn't.


----------



## RPC (Dec 17, 2017)

The German tour party who had been assured by their travel agent that they were getting bedrooms though their tickets were for coach were very unhappy and very loud about it (and were refusing to leave the sleeper).

On the westbound LSL, we met a nice young lady on her way to be married. Her wedding gown was in checked baggage; the baggage car tripped a wayside detector and was set out in Elkhart. I never got to see the aftermath, for which I'm grateful.

But I think the cake goes to the fellow on the LSL (not the same trip!) who, along with his wife, was on his way to South Bend to see his daughter graduate from Notre Dame. He proceeded to get loudly drunk and was removed from the train at Buffalo. I expect he was not terribly popular with his family after that.


----------



## neroden (Dec 17, 2017)

The worst was when the Empire Service I was on hit a track maintenance worker. The Amtrak employees did *not* handle this well and were losing it. No positive memories there.

There has still been no NTSB report, so (after asking some of my friends what could possibly cause the lack of NTSB report) I'm suspecting it was a known suicide.


----------



## StriderGDM (Dec 17, 2017)

Well, let's see. There was the crazy lady in the dinner on the Southwest Chief on our honeymoon (so not around Christmas like a previous poster who at first I thought might have been talking about the same woman!)

She was apparently upset that someone from the crew had not woken her up in time for dinner (I think might have been lunch). She apparently wanted to be seated "RIGHT NOW!". The steward was trying to deal with her and finally called the conductor. He managed to talk her down w/o putting her off the train, but that was clearly the next step. Honestly, to this day I'm not sure what her issue was. We were hours from the next stop, so it's not like if she waited 15-30 minutes for a table to open up, she'd miss her stop.

Then there was the situation on a NEC train at Wilmington. I'm still not sure what precipitated it, but from what I could tell, I believe a male passenger fondled his seatmate. Regardless, when we arrived at Wilmington, an Amtrak Police Officer came onboard and joined the conductor. They quietly and calmly asked the gentleman to leave the train. He refused. Now, I have to give the officer and conductor a lot of credit. The gentleman was clearly trying to escalate the situation. He was getting more and more vocally abusive. The officer refused to be baited and simply kept telling the man he was getting off the train one way or another, but that he (the officer) would clearly prefer it if he (the passenger) walked off the train. I believe the inducement was basically, "get off now and we'll refund a portion of the ticket or, I'll get backup, we WILL remove you and we WILL arrest you."

All I remember was once the gentleman did get off the train, he started to shout something like, "keep your hands off me" and something else. All of us passengers looked at each other and assumed that he was playing for our symphony and that somehow we'd believe this very calm police officer was now roughing him up off the train.

Finally, on the flip side, years ago (like 1999 I think) I did see a conductor basically conduct an assault on one of my employees. I forget the exact details, but I believe my guy had simply asked the conductor a question (I think it was about other empty seats before we started moving). The conductor turned and said something, "You're not changing seats" and gave him a push (the assault) back into his seat hard enough that he snapped the bracket on my guy's pager.

I was shocked and asked if he wanted me to do anything about it, but my guy decided it was simply too early in the morning and he was tired to care.

I ran into the same conductor about a year later and while my encounter didn't result in him putting hands on me, it was also unpleasant. He was obviously near retirement and clearly putting in his time.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok, ok, I'll recount my real drama. It was a trip of drama. Lots of drama, endless drama. The big drama is at the end, but I have to set the scene.

We were going to my cousins Bar Mitzvah in Colorado Springs, and my intention with my father was to take the Zephyr to Denver and FREX to Colorado Springs, from Trenton, making sure to build in nearly 24 hours padding, just in case, it was me and my dad, my wife (who doesn't love flying, but doesn't hate it like I do, flew on with my mom). We got from Trenton to DC just fine, got into Chicago just fine, ate lunch at Giordano's just fine. Got onto the Zephyr just fine. Got as far as Ottumwa, Iowa, when there was a bridge fire. Instead of bustituting us, they decided to send us back to Chicago. God knows why. We get back to Chicago around 9 AM, and I make a bee line to the ticket counter, where I knew an agent. Got rebooked on that days SWC, for La Junta. Rented a car, from a Hertz agency that was happy to send over the car and let us sign the paper on the hood and drive right off. Train was a few hours late; we walked in as my cousin was completing his reading. At least I got to hear that.

Few days later, my wife leaves with my mom, and we go to Denver to catch the train. As boarding is called, we get a phone call. My parents house had been robbed. I had lost about 20k worth of wrist watches, including an absolutely enormous and very comprehensive collection of First Moscow Watch Factory watches, (which I felt bad about), a $1400 Rolex, which I felt pretty bad about, my grandfathers slightly banged up Seiko, which upset me greatly, and a gold anchor he bought himself in Tiffany's in 1935, which made me feel bereft, frankly. Oh, and a 9 year old fahrkakt Apple PowerBook G4 worth maybe $100, which is the only thing the insurance company covered- with a brand new MacBookPro for $1799. Anyway.

We haven't gotten to the real drama, yet, though.

So, boarding the Zephyr, both my dad and I kinda drank ourselves to sleep- my mother had used this opportunity to remind him how selfish his train travel was, and how he would be there with her if he had only flown, so he was massively upset. I was massively upset because at the time it represented about 35% of my assets, and I suspected it wouldn't be covered, and more so, because much of what I had lost would be difficult or impossible to replace, especially my grandfathers stuff. Money can be replaced, family heirlooms can not.

We woke up that morning with impressive hangovers, to find out we were running pretty late- and I happened to know that at the time, the Capitol Limited which we were booked on was leaving dead on schedule come hell or high water because of work between PGH and WAS. My father was grossly upset about this. I didn't particularly care. Long story short, we missed the CL by about 10 minutes, partially because we were stuck in the hole to wait for the Chief. I went back to my agent friend, who tried her damndest to get us into a sleeper on the LSL, even if only to Albany. No dice. My father was pissed, and I ended up manhandling him away from a lounge employee because he was being abusive. (The employee was not a grand Nordstroms model of customer service, but she was well within the range of acceptable, and didn't deserve it at all.) So off we went in Coach on the LSL, but only after my dad thought long and hard about spending $2500 to rent a minivan and drive home.

Here comes the DRAMA. doo doo do do, its been a long long boring story....

My dad and I ate lunch in the diner with a prick of a waiter who looked exactly like Will Smith and thought that projecting a similarly jerky attitude to some of Smith's characters was a perfectly acceptable thing to do. I disagreed, but I put up with it because life is too short to get ones heckles up over incompetent unionized waitstaff. Since we were in coach, of course, the meal was not included, and naturally, my dad paid for me. I walked my dad back to his seat, and then walked forward to the Boston lounge and get into a conversation with a complete stranger in which we fixed the government, repaired the problems with education, and deconstructed the world in general and rebuilt it in a more pleasing fashion. Then, the waiter appears and introduces himself with, "Yo!"

So I turn to look at him and said, "Hi."

Without preamble, unless you consider the "Yo" a preamble, says "You can't steal from Amtrak." Through my mind the thoughts of several blankets so stolen flashed by (it was more than seven years ago, so ha!). I responded, somewhat befuddled, "Of course not."

He responds, "You stole your lunch."

I said, "No, I didn't."

He said, "You didn't pay for it."

I said, "No, I didn't. My dad did." Remember now, I was in the middle of a conversation with somebody, and this exchange was rather embarrassing.

"Is this your father?" He remarked sarcastically.

"No, he was the bearded man who was setting next to me in the dining car." I replied.

"Where is your father?" he asked, implying that my father was not real with his tone.

I mentioned his coach number and seat number, which I knew then, but do not know now.

He then proceeds to grab my bicep and tug, saying "Come show me your so-called 'father'."

Of course, he saw my so-called 'father' with his so-called 'receipt'. He then said "Oh." No apology, turned towards the diner, and attempted to walk away.

I said, "Excuse me, but I want to talk to your LSA." He looked like he was about to steam his pants. The LSA was nice, but felt that me being publicly humiliated by this jerkweed was covered by a slice of cake, which I refused.

I know some people at Amtrak. More then than now. I don't usually go around exploiting my relationships, or bragging about them, but I do have them- although they have dwindled as I concentrated more on NJ and then largely exited the scene altogether. But I called up one of them, who was pretty high up the chain, and told him the story of Allice's restaurant with the five part harmony... except it did matter. I got a call back a few weeks later. That SA was brought up for cause, and dismissed through process. I was not his first complaint, but I did end up being his last.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 17, 2017)

StriderGDM said:


> Then there was the situation on a NEC train at Wilmington. I'm still not sure what precipitated it, but from what I could tell, I believe a male passenger fondled his seatmate. Regardless, when we arrived at Wilmington, an Amtrak Police Officer came onboard and joined the conductor. They quietly and calmly asked the gentleman to leave the train. He refused.
> 
> Now, I have to give the officer and conductor a lot of credit. The gentleman was clearly trying to escalate the situation. He was getting more and more vocally abusive. The officer refused to be baited and simply kept telling the man he was getting off the train one way or another, but that he (the officer) would clearly prefer it if he (the passenger) walked off the train. I believe the inducement was basically, "get off now and we'll refund a portion of the ticket or, I'll get backup, we WILL remove you and we WILL arrest you."


If he fondled his seatmate, he should *not* have been offered a refund, and he should have been arrested.


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 17, 2017)

GML, the only thing i can say is OY. What an intense experience.


----------



## StriderGDM (Dec 17, 2017)

SarahZ said:


> StriderGDM said:
> 
> 
> > Then there was the situation on a NEC train at Wilmington. I'm still not sure what precipitated it, but from what I could tell, I believe a male passenger fondled his seatmate. Regardless, when we arrived at Wilmington, an Amtrak Police Officer came onboard and joined the conductor. They quietly and calmly asked the gentleman to leave the train. He refused.
> ...


I agree, but my guess is she didn't want to pursue the matter and without her for a witness, there wouldn't be much point.


----------



## jebr (Dec 17, 2017)

dlagrua said:


> On last years CZ trip coming out of MSP


That in and of itself seems like quite the story, considering that the CZ doesn't generally go through MSP.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 18, 2017)

I knew that was a typo and spent a few minutes trying to figure out where this occurred. Educated guess was between Winnemucca and Elko or Fort Morgan and McCook, Nebraska. I'm guessing the second.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Woodcut60 (Dec 18, 2017)

Aegis said:


> I identify myself as retired LEO to the LSA or conductor. They have told me they really appreciate having LEO's on board. Recently on the CS the conductor and I moved quickly thru several cars to an unknown problem. Turned out to be nothing.. He told me if I was needed he would page me on the comm system by first name to respond if I was there was a problem.


I'm afraid sometimes the lingo on this excellent Forum is a bit confusing for me, with all the abbreviations, and English not being my native language. What is a LEO?


----------



## Maglev (Dec 18, 2017)

L



Woodcut60 said:


> Aegis said:
> 
> 
> > I identify myself as retired LEO to the LSA or conductor. They have told me they really appreciate having LEO's on board. Recently on the CS the conductor and I moved quickly thru several cars to an unknown problem. Turned out to be nothing.. He told me if I was needed he would page me on the comm system by first name to respond if I was there was a problem.
> ...


Law Enforcement Officer


----------



## Asher (Dec 18, 2017)

Ive never had much drama on the train, but some of these post remind me of one trip I took on the Hound between San Fransisco and Sacramento.


----------



## Asher (Dec 18, 2017)

SarahZ said:


> anumberone said:
> 
> 
> > SarahZ said:
> ...


I can understand the gratification. Alls well that ends well.


----------



## choochoodood (Dec 18, 2017)

Last May, I was riding the CL to Chicago. From what I could tell, this woman missed her stop at South Bend, and decided it was the train crew's fault. Thus, she proceeded to walk from car to car screaming almost incoherent nonsense about her "ordeal." The next thing we know, the train is stopping in LaPorte, IN, and is met by a couple of police cars. Well, at least LaPorte is closer to South Bend than Chicago!


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Dec 18, 2017)

Ohhhh that reminds me of a silver star trip in south florida... The car attendant told an older lady "wait here I don't want you to fall" and she thought she should wait for him to come and get her, and he never came. Later he told the Conductor that he meant she should wait until the train stopped, not that he would come and get her.

That was pretty annoying to me, as it was obvious to me me the car attendant forgot about her and was just covering his tracks... Fortunately we were in South Florida and the stops are pretty close together there.


----------



## fillyjonk (Dec 18, 2017)

About 15 years ago, on a VERY delayed TE (12 hours late - it was after a big ice storm hit the Arklatex), a young woman in the lounge car who had either been "overserved" or who had taken some other form of chemical alteration, screaming and generally being disruptive. Conductor came and asked her to be more quiet, she was disturbing others. She started to scream at him, said her uncle owned CSX (?!?!) and he was "going to get Amtrak shut down over this" and she kept challenging the conductor to remove her from the train because she'd "get everyone on this (expletive deleted) train fired"

At that point I decided I didn't want to see more and went back to my regular seat but I wondered what happened to her.

I was also on a train once where someone apparently had a heart attack, but they were able to stop at a crossing, have an ambulance meet the train, and get the person to a hospital (In time, I hope. And how awful and scary to wake up in a totally strange town's hospital....I don't quite know what a solo traveler would do but I think of that, as I am a solo traveler).


----------



## tricia (Dec 18, 2017)

A Voice said:


> tricia said:
> 
> 
> > A Voice said:
> ...


Typing while delusional, then.


----------



## railiner (Dec 18, 2017)

Couple of things come to mind....

Back in the 80's, shortly after Amtrak took over the T&E crews from the host freight railroads, Amtrak 'inherited' one particular former D&RGW conductor (won't mention his name), on the Zephyr run between Denver and Grand Junction. This conductor must 'hold the record' for passenger ejections, as more than half his trips, I kid you not, he had the railroad special agents waiting at Denver for No. 6, to remove someone...not aware of

how many going west....

Another story for the Zephyr.....A player on the Denver Broncos NFL team had developed a very severe form of claustrophobia (similar to what John Madden ailed from), and could no longer get aboard an airliner.

So the Bronco's tried to send him to SFO by train....see the story....

https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/sports/1988/10/09/claustrophobia-hits-massie-again/ce133c3d-90cb-44fb-b043-23c834f9a7b9/?utm_term=.085c7a12351c


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 18, 2017)

A Voice said:


> tricia said:
> 
> 
> > A Voice said:
> ...


It's hard for me to imagine what kind of life leads to a view so devoid of nuance and so impervious to introspection.



SarahZ said:


> StriderGDM said:
> 
> 
> > Then there was the situation on a NEC train at Wilmington. I'm still not sure what precipitated it, but from what I could tell, I believe a male passenger fondled his seatmate.
> ...


That's a pretty big qualifier to resolve in the heat of the moment with little or no objective evidence. As a male I'm especially mindful of the fact that appeals to emotional vengeance can be leveraged as their own devastating weapon. Did the author actually witness any of this? Because as written it sounds like vague hearsay intended to appeal to mob logic.

Many of the posts in this thread are little more than a giddy retelling of misdeeds perpetrated by seemingly miserable travelers leading to immense satisfaction at having witnessed the impending punishment of a complete stranger. Which is fine if that's the sort of thing that floats your boat, but it's not the sort of story I'd be inclined to carry into a police station or courtroom.


----------



## PaulM (Dec 18, 2017)

SarahZ said:


> We were on a sold-out Southwest Chief, traveling the week of Christmas, so The LSA kindly explained that the meals are included in the sleeper passengers' fare, so they get priority, and then Coach is more of a first-come, first-serve. The LSA even explained that she tries to rotate which Coach car she visits first, so that it's fair throughout the journey. She also mentioned that if the lady would like to ensure a reservation for the next meal, she could sit in the lounge car when the reservation process was announced and flag down the LSA as she passed through the lounge on her way to the coaches.


I think the LSA's explanation beats around the bush. First of all, it's not first come, first served when the only "coming" is done by the server, not the passenger, who might just be riding in the wrong coach. Secondly, first come, first serve implies the order in which one is served, not whether they will be serviced or not.

A more honest explanation would be that we decide when we close the diner and if that leaves you out, tuff-a-roonies.

Also, on a recent SWC trip it was announced that if you wanted a reservation, someone in your party had to return to your room or seat, since reservations would not be take in the SSL. Oh well, make it up as you go along.

This scenario reminds me of a trip returning from Florida in January of 1979. This was before sleeper meals paid for and before reservations for supper were taken. You lined up first in the narrow passage alongside the kitchen, then in the vestibule, then in the next car, etc. We finally were served around midnight. No turning people away.

Incidentally, the SWC trip I mentioned bracketed Thanksgiving and there were 3 sleepers + transdorm and 4 coaches. WB only one side of the diner was open. EB both sides were open, but there was only one server in addition to the LSA. Everyone got served and service was a little better than normal.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 18, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> That's a pretty big qualifier to resolve in the heat of the moment with little or no objective evidence. As a male I'm especially mindful of the fact that appeals to emotional vengeance can be leveraged as their own devastating weapon. Did the author actually witness any of this? Because as written it sounds like vague hearsay intended to appeal to mob logic.


Fair enough. I should not have been so blunt (I blame typing quickly during a break). If the victim didn't push the issue, then removing the person from the train was the best they could do.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 18, 2017)

PaulM said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > We were on a sold-out Southwest Chief, traveling the week of Christmas, so The LSA kindly explained that the meals are included in the sleeper passengers' fare, so they get priority, and then Coach is more of a first-come, first-serve. The LSA even explained that she tries to rotate which Coach car she visits first, so that it's fair throughout the journey. She also mentioned that if the lady would like to ensure a reservation for the next meal, she could sit in the lounge car when the reservation process was announced and flag down the LSA as she passed through the lounge on her way to the coaches.
> ...


That was poor wording on my part. It should have been first-approached, first-given-any-available-reservations.


----------



## tomfuller (Dec 18, 2017)

On my very first Roomette booking from Tucson to LAX I boarded a slightly late Sunset Limited. I was told by the SCA that they had saved a steak for me and I was to

go to the dining room. I was the only customer in the DC as everyone else had been served before the train got to Tucson.

Within a minute after my plate was served, smoke came billowing out of the kitchen. They gave me a cover for my plate and I took it back to my roomette.

I did get a good desert delivered by the SCA after I gave him the plate back. I got the last food served on that train that night.

I did see someone thrown off the CZ in Granby CO. He claimed an inner ear problem with high elevations and was talking about Denver being the 'mile high city'.

He was kicked off in Granby where the elevation was over 9000' for smoking an ecig out the window of the coach car main door.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Dec 19, 2017)

@Maglev: Thank you!


----------



## caravanman (Dec 19, 2017)

I was on one train which was hit by a vehicle, the luggage car took the brunt of the collision. We heard the driver died. After a long delay we headed off to Chicago again. Amtrak put some senior guy aboard at a stop long before Chicago, and he was able to assist folk with onward connections. I heard he even arranged a plane ticket for some urgent case. That was the first and only night I got a hotel paid for by Amtrak.

Otherwise, I saw a drunk male fall down the stairs of the lounge car, and be removed by medics, and a smoker removed by a sherrif at a road crossing in the middle of nowhere. The sherrif drove a ford mustang, which I thought was kinda cool.





I have met many interesting but less dramatic folk too!

Ed.


----------



## saxman (Dec 19, 2017)

I boarded the Sunset Limited in LAX to go to Tucson. We left promptly on schedule late at night and pretty soon these younger ladies came frantically up the coach car griping that they were not suppose to be on the train. They were just seeing off a family member and decided to hang out on the train. I seem to remember them saying their car was either parked illegally or perhaps one of them had to be at work in a few minutes. Either way it was going to be a long and expensive taxi ride back to LAX from Pomona. The conductor certainly couldn't stop the train anywhere else. I remember them making announcements that the train was leaving soon.


----------



## trainfanmom (Dec 19, 2017)

We have seen two people put off the train (different trips) and one that we are pretty sure was about to be (for smoking) but he was getting off at the next stop anyway.

The first was a man who was walking through the sleepers accusing people of stealing his stuff. When they couldn't locate him (but had his stuff), they made announcements that his stuff was being put off at the next stop and it he wanted it, he needed to get off the train too. There was some form of security waiting for him (could not tell if they were police officers).

The other was a woman who the car attendant knew from other trips and believed she had a mental ailment. But she said she usually travels with a companion. On this trip she was alone and I guess decided to make friends by joining other travelers in their rooms (multiple complaints). We were a couple rooms down when the conductor started talking to her outside her room saying she needed to stop. I guess she went in the room and locked the door because the conductor was pounding on the door and trying to talk to her through the door. She was yelling and screaming about how she didn't do anything, that the people were just borrowing her wifi hotspot, etc. Then after they said she was being put off at the next stop, she started crying, saying maybe should would be better off dead, etc. Needless to say, there were two police officers waiting for her at the next stop.


----------



## TylerP42 (Dec 19, 2017)

I once witnessed someone who had such a bad stench they had to be removed from the train. The conductor was (as kindly as he can) trying to explain to this person why they had to be removed, to a response of screaming. It wasn't even coherent screaming, just a lot of curse words (I think) mushed into words.

Also, when I was on the Southwest Chief with Shanghai for my wonderful Birthday trip, we hit a semi. I was about to walk through the doors in between cars, and the emergency break almost sent me head first into the door in front of me. I caught myself on the walls.


----------



## JRR (Dec 20, 2017)

On 97 last night somewhere near Indiantown about 20 minutes from WPB, we were stopped ( apparently a freight in front of us declared an emergency and we had to wait until they were able to clear the tracks).

In any event, shortly after we stopped, a woman in the roomette across from us started screaming for help. I went over and the woman was screaming for me to help her while her husband sat calmly across from her. I got her to unlock the door and she came out with nothing apparently wrong but complaints about seeing things etc. the husband said he couldn’t do anything to calm her down.

The attendant, conductor an some others came and got her to go to the dining car with them and eventually got her calmed down.

The crew really did a great job in handling he situation.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 20, 2017)

Nothing. Zip. Zero. Well... One little funny thing. In the diner once, there was a young lady who seemed very much out of her ever loving mind sitting at my table. She poured over the menu and looked up and down and read every word, complaining about the price of EVERYTHING. Then she orders the most expensive item on the menu. And a drink. And a dessert. Then, when the LSA comes around to collect for the meal, she says, "Does the name on the credit card have to be mine?"

On the other hand, I put my daughter on a train ONCE and she gets to see someone get booted for being drunk. Traitor.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 20, 2017)

JRR said:


> In any event, shortly after we stopped, a woman in the roomette across from us started screaming for help. I went over and the woman was screaming for me to help her while her husband sat calmly across from her. I got her to unlock the door and she came out with nothing apparently wrong but complaints about seeing things etc. the husband said he couldn’t do anything to calm her down. The attendant, conductor an some others came and got her to go to the dining car with them and eventually got her calmed down.


What sort of visions did she believe she was seeing? Why was the husband so calm and indifferent about it? If I was married to someone who saw things weird enough to scream at strangers about it I'd either be taking her to a doctor or calling my lawyer. You'd have to be your own kind of crazy to just sit there watching it happen.


----------



## JRR (Dec 20, 2017)

I think he was afraid of being accused of harming her if he did anything. She was totally non rational, seeing things on the walls, her hands etc. No able to tell anyone what exactly it was.

The train staff did a marvelous job of getting her calmed down.

The husband was having a hard time of it and obviously, didn’t know what to do.

My wife, a nurse, suggests that the woman displayed Classic symptoms of schizophrenia.

Again kudos to the attendant, Easton, and the Conductor and a couple of others for getting matters handled especially under the circumstances where we were stuck in the middle of nowhere!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 20, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> JRR said:
> 
> 
> > In any event, shortly after we stopped, a woman in the roomette across from us started screaming for help. I went over and the woman was screaming for me to help her while her husband sat calmly across from her. I got her to unlock the door and she came out with nothing apparently wrong but complaints about seeing things etc. the husband said he couldnt do anything to calm her down. The attendant, conductor an some others came and got her to go to the dining car with them and eventually got her calmed down.
> ...


Actually, my wife is like that when I have one of my nervous breakdowns. They dont happen often, but...

When you love someone as they are, and they have a problem like this, the only thing you really can do is learn to shut down when this sort of thing happens. I know when this sort of thing happens to me, there is nothing that really can be done to stop it. Or wasnt until I found a miracle drug called risparadone, which seems to stop them within a few minutes of consumption.

But the point is there is nothing my wife could do to stop it; and with that in mind, insisting that she looks like she is trying too is too much to ask. Honestly, especially a few years ago when they were bad, putting up with them at all was too much to ask. But I am a very lucky man.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 20, 2017)

In 2006 when I returned from SEA to CHI, I was in the lower level. There were only a few of us there, and we all had seats to ourselves. One of the pax was a man who told me he had been a sheriff in some little town and had to shoot someone. It bothered him to the extent that he quit his job. After telling me his story, he told others the same thing. Gradually, he and a lady started talking back and forth to each other. Gradually, they sat next to each other. Gradually, they went up to the lounge and had a few drinks. This rapid fire romance was interesting to watch as they cuddled and kissed each other. Getting closer to Chicago, they started making plans on meeting up the following day. Then it was announced that the train was going to be quite late. She broke down crying hysterically and carrying on because she would miss her connecting train and her husband was supposed to pick her up at her end location. I had to pick up my jaw off the floor.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 20, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> When you love someone as they are, and they have a problem like this, the only thing you really can do is learn to shut down when this sort of thing happens. I know when this sort of thing happens to me, there is nothing that really can be done to stop it.


Even if you can't stop it you can try to explain what's going on to the people trying to assist. Imagine if this sudden psychotic episode happened during a border scan or drug sweep when armed law enforcement were passing through looking for signs of unusual or suspicious activity. Innocent people have been accidentally shot and killed for less than this. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 20, 2017)

That would work marvelously. "Don't mind him; he's just having a panic attack/nervous breakdown." That is sure to calm onlookers.

(Thankfully, these things have always happened in private.)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 20, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> That would work marvelously. "Don't mind him; he's just having a panic attack/nervous breakdown." That is sure to calm onlookers. (Thankfully, these things have always happened in private.)


The most helpful thing would seem to be something along the lines of "I know this looks extremely concerning right now but she has a history of similar episodes in the past. It's not possible to reason with her right now but she will eventually calm down and recover her senses if everyone maintains a non-confrontational attitude." Or you can simply make a snide attempt at glib sarcasm and hope for the best.


----------



## RichieRich (Dec 20, 2017)

Wowie Wow Wow - Aren't you glad none of these happened on a PLANE!!!!!

As an ultra-regular on the AutoTrain - I (mistakenly) say "I've seen it all" on every trip ----- only to be proven WRONG!!!!! LOL

Yes - seen the broken arms falling outtta the top bunk, the emergency stops for death, the delays passing the charred out cinders of a hit car(? or truck or van) ...

I pack the liquor 1st, if there's room for clothes so-be-it. Met people in the nearby bedrooms and have a happy hour (think I had 5 in my room!). Someone passing by said "Did I hear you say Lemoncello?" I said "yes- the cover charge is you go get us a bucket of ice!". Well...bedded down for the nite. Woke up and saw myself in the mirror (the mirrored wall between bedrooms). ONLY - it WASN'T --- it was the guy next door. The (unlocked) wall OPENED during the nite!!!!!!! I tactfully closed the wall and we had a great LOL the next morning. NOTE: I now check the wall and I bring WD-40 and 2 rubber door stops.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 20, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > That would work marvelously. "Don't mind him; he's just having a panic attack/nervous breakdown." That is sure to calm onlookers. (Thankfully, these things have always happened in private.)
> ...


my mother always told me, do what you do best.


----------



## TylerP42 (Dec 20, 2017)

RichieRich said:


> Wowie Wow Wow - Aren't you glad none of these happened on a PLANE!!!!!
> 
> As an ultra-regular on the AutoTrain - I (mistakenly) say "I've seen it all" on every trip ----- only to be proven WRONG!!!!! LOL
> 
> ...


I hope my plane never hits anything while I'm in it... Don't exactly hold up as well as a train.


----------



## KmH (Dec 20, 2017)

TylerP42 said:


> I hope my plane never hits anything while I'm in it... Don't exactly hold up as well as a train.


Yep. In part because jet planes go a lot faster than trains.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 21, 2017)

VentureForth said:


> Nothing. Zip. Zero. Well... One little funny thing. In the diner once, there was a young lady who seemed very much out of her ever loving mind sitting at my table. She poured over the menu and looked up and down and read every word, complaining about the price of EVERYTHING. Then she orders the most expensive item on the menu. And a drink. And a dessert. Then, when the LSA comes around to collect for the meal, she says, "Does the name on the credit card have to be mine?"
> 
> On the other hand, I put my daughter on a train ONCE and she gets to see someone get booted for being drunk. Traitor.


I had something vaguely similar happen: One time I was in the diner and the person assigned to sit with me went over the menu in painful detail, grumbling about the price and then asking if this ingredient or that ingredient could be removed from the pasta (since they were trying to be cheap...and succeeding!). Eventually they took the LSA's nudging and went to the cafe, while I smiled and placed my order. No real drama, but...


----------



## thetourman (Dec 21, 2017)

I recently retired from a city police department. The Lake Shore Limited had a stop in my jurisdiction

Over my thirty three years I was on the train for medical emergencies, drunks, overdoses and other call types.

The small aisles made for many challenges. They were never designed for dealing with medical emergencies or combative subjects.

Most of the people kicked off the train were allowed back on the next day without any charges. Some would continue their behavior after the train left and be arrested for their actions not related to their Amtrak issue.

While I never personally knew the Amtrak crews we always had great cooperation with them.


----------



## Deni (Dec 22, 2017)

Summer of 2000. I had booked a theatre directing and teaching gig for the summer at a summer camp in Maine. Took Amtrak from my then-home in Seattle to Boston (pre-Downeaster days so I didn't get to take it all the way to ME) at the beginning of the summer, then spent some time in NYC before going back to Seattle.

On the Empire Builder on the way back I was partying with a few guys that started on the LSL from NYP to CUS. Hippy types younger than me (I turned 30 that summer) going back to college in Montana. This is back when the Superliners still had those lower-level smoking compartments in one of the coaches (and the LSL we got to smoke in one-half of the cafe car, which seems so ridiculous today). Back in those days those smoking rooms could be a real party room for an entire ride, and get out of hand sometimes. So we had been going nonstop for over two days, lots of alcohol being drunk and lots of weed being smoked (it was really easy to smoke pot in those smoking compartments). One the second afternoon/evening on the EB (my third day partying with a core of this group) things started to get weird. A lot of us had been drunk/stoned for a good few days at this point and people were getting loopy, some were getting aggressive.

There was an older women in her 50s that was partying with us as well, she was mixing her own drinks from her stash she brought on board, and not holding her liqueur very well, but the college guys were drunk-bonding with her. It was getting to the the point that I felt we could be getting in trouble with the conductor for the loudness, the lewdness, and the overall ****ry that was starting to go on.

One of the hippy guys then pulls out a couple of glow sticks and he and the very drunk older women start waving them around while falling over each other in the middle of the smoking room. Suddenly they decide to break open the glow sticks and they start waving their arms around and splattering all that neon-green liquid all over the walls, floor and ceiling of the smoking compartment.

"That's it, I'm outta here." I thought. And I got my ass away from that room as fast as I could. When I left the two of them couldn't even stand up and that green **** was all over the room and all over them.

Later the hippy guy shows up in our coach car being escorted by the conductor, who throws him down in his seat. "You stay there until I put you off the train at the next stop!" (I think we were coming up on Essex next). Conductor leaves to deal with the mess.

Hippy kid got up a few minutes later and walked back toward the car with the smoking compartment. When he came back a little while later I found out where he had gone. He went and found the conductor, offered to clean the room himself and then go back and sit in his seat for the rest of the trip if he would just let him and the older woman - who had passed out and had to be carried back to her seat - continue on to their stops. He was getting off at Whitefish and she was going to Libby I believe. And the conductor agreed.

Smoking room was pretty sedate for the rest of the trip to Seattle. And also really clean.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 22, 2017)

Deni said:


> Summer of 2000. I had booked a theatre directing and teaching gig for the summer at a summer camp in Maine. Took Amtrak from my then-home in Seattle to Boston (pre-Downeaster days so I didn't get to take it all the way to ME) at the beginning of the summer, then spent some time in NYC before going back to Seattle.
> 
> On the Empire Builder on the way back I was partying with a few guys that started on the LSL from NYP to CUS. Hippy types younger than me (I turned 30 that summer) going back to college in Montana. This is back when the Superliners still had those lower-level smoking compartments in one of the coaches (and the LSL we got to smoke in one-half of the cafe car, which seems so ridiculous today). Back in those days those smoking rooms could be a real party room for an entire ride, and get out of hand sometimes. So we had been going nonstop for over two days, lots of alcohol being drunk and lots of weed being smoked (it was really easy to smoke pot in those smoking compartments). One the second afternoon/evening on the EB (my third day partying with a core of this group) things started to get weird. A lot of us had been drunk/stoned for a good few days at this point and people were getting loopy, some were getting aggressive.
> 
> ...


This is classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 22, 2017)

Deni, that's quite a story!


----------



## daybeers (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow, that's an awesome story! Props to the hippy guy for thinking of that, and to the conductor for agreeing!


----------



## GiantsFan (Dec 23, 2017)

-Was on the Zephyr in the winter and we hit a boulder that had fallen on the tracks. They had to shut down the engines, so no heat/electricity while they inspected the engines for damage... Sat in the cafe car playing cards in the dark for what seemed an eternity, until they finally gave us the all clear!

-Was somewhere around 5-7 hours late on the coast starlight once lol...

-Ive seen people get arrested. The conductor radioed ahead to the police, and had them meet us at a random grade crossing and stopped the train so they could escort him to jail!


----------



## Deni (Dec 23, 2017)

Adrouault said:


> Deni, that's quite a story!


That summer just about every train ride I took has a story (like getting high with Amish guys on the way from Seattle to Chicago) but that final ride home definitely takes the cake.


----------



## Deni (Dec 23, 2017)

daybeers said:


> Wow, that's an awesome story! Props to the hippy guy for thinking of that, and to the conductor for agreeing!


He was lucky who was the conductor that night. Back when I took that train a lot in the late 90s and early 00s I seemed to always have one of two conductors on the western portion of the EB, there was the "cool" one and the old crotchety one. The old guy busted our balls and threatened to kick people off the train all the time for having food and drinks in the smoking compartment (it was seriously the only place on the whole train you couldn't eat or drink). The cool guy would not enforce that rule and told us if we kept it clean and under control in there he wouldn't shut down our good time.

I saw the conductor on another run a year or two later and brought up that night, he had a good chuckle remembering it.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 23, 2017)

A few years ago on a trip to West Palm Beach, a re-booking error not discovered until I was in Club Acela at Washington Union bumped me down to _*Meteor*_ Coach until Richmond, at which point I was upgraded to the H-Room (Viewliner H is by far the best you can get on Amtrak). As we were boarding, it was quickly discovered the Coaches were overbooked; I offered my seat saying I will ride it out in the Lounge.

As we got underway, the AC began arguing with a Miami-bound woman who had taken seat in the little Conductor's office, saying she refused to sit with a seat mate in Coach. It was obvious she was trucked up on pills. The argument continued with those of us at the nearby tables watching and listening; the Conductor was working on his paperwork, but when he heard enough, he firmly reminded the lady either she goes to the Coaches or the next stop is hers. She finally stormed off, but loudly said "F-YOU" to the Conductor, who firmly replied "it looks like Richmond will be your stop." He then got on the phone to arrange a welcoming party for her.

While a few of us chatted with the Conductors, word came back the woman had locked herself in the lav in one of the Coaches. Finally, when we pulled into Richmond, at least 2 police cars and several officers were standing by; several minutes later they dragged her by on the platform, kicking and screaming so loud we could hear her in the Lounge. So instead of going to visit Miami, she likely ended up with a minimum of several months in Richmond, earning 3 hots and a cot.


----------



## sechs (Dec 23, 2017)

*Story 1: I'm glad I got the sleeper*

Many years ago, I booked the Coast Starlight from the Bay Area down to Southern California, where my sister was living at the time. Since it's a day trip, I saved a few dollars and booked coach. I was leaving a few days before Thanksgiving and guess people weren't booking the extra sleeper; Amtrak called and gave a good deal to upgrade to a roomette.

Tracking the train the night before, I see that it's late and getting later. By the time I get up in the morning, it's almost 14 hours late. It makes up a few hours during the day, but I end up getting on around 8pm instead of 8am. My day trip is now an overnight.

Based on talking to the passengers and crew, it turns out that most of the switches in the mountains were frozen, and UP wasn't sending out switch tenders in advance. Every time the train came to a stuck switch, they'd have to wait for UP crew to come and free it.

*Story 2: Turns out there's a stop between here and there*

Again on the CS, this time going north to Portland. I'm sitting in the Parlour Car talking with other passengers when an exasperated conductor comes in.

A passenger who got on during the night had been causing problems on and off, but always straightened up when asked. But now that the next stop of Portland was his stop, he figures that he can do whatever he wants, and is now bouncing off the walls of the cafe, badmouthing the attendant and any customers down there. The conductor, however, has an easy solution.

A few minutes later, we make an unscheduled stop at the station in Oregon City, where local police are waiting. The man apparently sees that the jig is up and is quietly escorted to one of the police cars. We still arrive in Portland early!

*Story 3: Sir, can you step off the train so that we can discuss this?*

Riding the Southwest Chief to LA. We make the stop at Williams Junction, where a British tour group gets on. Down the hall from me in the sleepers are two women preparing to get off at their stop in Kingman.

A man with a British accent begins yelling at the ladies that they're in the wrong room and need to get out. He's very insistent that this is his room, and that they need to vacate. He eventually bullies them into leaving, and they go downstairs to the vestibule, where they apparently tell their story to the attendant.

The attendant checks his manifest and comes up to talk to the man. After finding that his printed ticket shows that he should be in the room, but that the manifest does not, he calls in the conductor. And this is where things start to go sideways.

The conductor comes up and explains that there's clearly been a mistake and apologizes. The man won't accept it. The conductor asks him to move to another room until the ladies get off at the next stop. He angrily refuses. The conductor tells the man that, if he doesn't vacate the room, that he'll call the police, and they'll make him do it. The man grouses and continues to refuse to leave. The conductor radios to the assistant conductor to call the police, and our attendant goes around telling folks to stay in their rooms until this is sorted out. The conductor has the rest of the train buttoned up.

A few minutes later, the local sheriff has two cars with lights out on the road, and an officer comes aboard and asks the man to step off the train so that they can discuss the situation. After getting the whole song and dance routine about its his room, the officer tells him that he can either walk off or be forcibly removed. The man decides to grab his bag to step off peacefully.

After getting off, the officer listens to the conductor explain what happened, and, then, the man had to sheepishly admit what he had done. He unsuccessfully tries to argue his case. The officer asks the conductor if he would let the man back on the train, and he answers in the negative. They lead the man off to one of the cars, the conductor boards, and we are on our way.

Talking to some of the tour group members in the morning, I discovered that this man had been the tour leader, hired by the British tour company to take them around. The whole group was going to be arriving in LA shortly, with nary an idea of where to go or what to do.


----------



## west point (Dec 25, 2017)

Many years ago north bound on Eagle to FTW . In lounge along with another fan. suddenly he yells out "Hang on ,, hang on " Then shortly after lounge lurches to the right along with the screams from other passengers. After stopping everyone talks to each other and every one says no injuries. Story engineer missed a diverging of the train onto siding which he entered at track speed..

Then the fun begins. Conductor comes thru asking how every one is ---- Complaints start coming to him but other fan nudges us and says we need to tell truth. Conductor gets our information and then goes back and tells other " hurts" that someone disputes their claim. They shut up and never heard back from Amtrak.

Other fan saw loco swing over and called hang on. We both noted that the search light signals very difficult to see in bright sunlight.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 25, 2017)

sechs said:


> *Story 3: Sir, can you step off the train so that we can discuss this?*
> 
> Talking to some of the tour group members in the morning, I discovered that this man had been the tour leader, hired by the British tour company to take them around. The whole group was going to be arriving in LA shortly, with nary an idea of where to go or what to do.


Wow...cant help but laugh, but the tour group or its leader isn't laughing.


----------



## sechs (Dec 25, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > *Story 3: Sir, can you step off the train so that we can discuss this?*
> ...


Members of the tour certainly seemed worried. Even if someone from the tour company came to meet them at LAUS, they wouldn't know who it was.

I hope that they at least held the guy overnight. And that he lost his job. You just don't treat people that way.


----------



## C855B (Dec 25, 2017)

TylerP42 said:


> I once witnessed someone who had such a bad stench they had to be removed from the train. ...


Have you traveled with Amish who frequent the SWC? They get off/on the train at RAT or ABQ, then ferried to Mexico for discounted medical care. When you're seated next or even across from them in the diner, you discover they are shy but nice folks, but that they also do not believe in deodorant. Dinners can be pretty gamey, but one breakfast we had through KC was "...oooooh, my goodness... wow...".

Let's see. A couple of fun events in past travels. Recounted here before, extended SWC stop in ABQ with two guys toking on the platform. Somebody on the crew saw this, they were barred from reentering the train, and local LE was summoned. Their spouses were on the train, and continued east. Oops. Announcement was made after we departed, "No smoking _of any substance_ will be tolerated on Amtrak trains or in Amtrak stations," or something to that effect.

Smoker, probably drunk IIRC, on CZ removed in the Middle of Nowhere, Nebraska, LE waiting at a dirt road crossing. Minor drama.

An episode where we wished for some drama was one CZ trip with some clowns who were on at CHI and were making it a point that the train was to be "drunk party central" on their trip to DEN, with roomettes across the aisle. Loud voices, loud music, smoking... and the SCA made himself scarce the entire trip. I didn't want to leave the room to summon the conductor since they were spilling over into the aisle and it would have been pretty obvious at 2 a.m. who ratted on 'em.

A not-fun drama was rescuing my father when he was put off in FMD, a three-hour drive from St. Louis. His meds were out of balance and the resulting dementia episode (known as "sundowning syndrome") disturbed other coach passengers. I had told him knowing his condition before the trip that he and his partner needed a roomette, but, no, he insisted on coach. Overnight in the hospital, and he was on the next day's train.


----------



## lostcat (Dec 25, 2017)

I was on a Silver Meteor that detured through the port of Savanna around a derailment on the former ACL SAL diamond. there was room for a switch engine and two coaches between the derailment and a trailing point switch to the industrial lead. The Star, Auto train, and Meteor were set over two cars at a time onto the industrial track . The meteor was third in line and delayed over 6 hours.


----------



## Rheavon (Dec 25, 2017)

We were in the dining car stopped in Mineola, Texas, aboard the Texas Eagle. The service door to the dining car was open downstairs while we were stopped. I looked out the window and saw a very determined man walking towards the door. I flagged down the dining car attendant to let them know and they brushed me off acting like I had no idea what I was talking about. Next thing we here is yelling from downstairs in the kitchen and then the cook came upstairs to say this guy had come into the lower level of the dining car. He was angry that the train consist was in his way and barged in, opening the opposite door and then walking out on the other side.

That was probably the most excitement outside of people generally complaining about timetables and whatnot.


----------



## randomguy65 (Jan 3, 2018)

On the Eagle, eastbound to San Antonio, a guy was escorted off the train for bringing a bunch of alcohol onboard. I didn't get the full story but I saw the CD, AC, and LSA walk past me with many bottles o booze.

Later that day I heard some pax in the SSL talking about some guy being kicked off. Figure it was him.


----------



## CTANut (May 18, 2021)

saxman said:


> I boarded the Sunset Limited in LAX to go to Tucson. We left promptly on schedule late at night and pretty soon these younger ladies came frantically up the coach car griping that they were not suppose to be on the train. They were just seeing off a family member and decided to hang out on the train. I seem to remember them saying their car was either parked illegally or perhaps one of them had to be at work in a few minutes. Either way it was going to be a long and expensive taxi ride back to LAX from Pomona. The conductor certainly couldn't stop the train anywhere else. I remember them making announcements that the train was leaving soon.


I guess they could have gotten a free ride, along with free silver bracelets to the grey bar hotel by breaking the law.


----------



## flitcraft (May 18, 2021)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Kung Fu Panda. On the auto train. It was preposterous.
> 
> All of the animation quality of Rocky & Bullwinkle, the stupendous hilarity of Mr. Rogers, and the drama of Walter Cronkite.


You're making a good case for it...maybe I've missed a masterpiece!


----------



## MARC Rider (May 19, 2021)

I was once waiting in the Club Acela in Washington, DC for my train home when this lady came in with a "service dog" who must have flunked service dog training school. He was growling and barking at everybody, and the lady herself seemed a bit "off." Not sure how she got entrance into the First Class Lounge. Anyway, the lounge attendant finally came by and suggested that she might want to get the dog under control, or at least stop barking at people. (The dog was pretty large, but the lady had him on a leash, so it wasn't like I felt in danger of being bitten or anything.) The lady pushed back at the attendant, starting to claim that the Americans with Disability Act gave her the right to be in the lounge with this "service dog." The attendant, still being reasonably polite, retorted that there were limits to ADA accommodation, and a poorly trained service dog could lead to being ejected.

I didn't see how the incident ended, because the called my train, and I left to board it. I've never encountered anybody else with a poorly trained service dog, so at least this isn't a common occurrence.


----------



## Cal (May 19, 2021)

Seems like this thread has been ressurected.


On the Sunset Limited a man had a medical emergency (I believe a heart attack). We stopped, from what I could tell, in the middle of nowhere desert and were stopped for quite some time while an ambulance came out to meet us. Because we were stopped for a while, we were allowed to step off and walked around outside. Honestly I don't remember what happened to the man, only that it felt that we were in the middle of nowhere.


I believe, on a different trip on the Sunset Limited, someone was escorted off at Deming. Can't be sure though.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (May 19, 2021)

Guess my story will be quite "tame" by comparison!

Anywho, in July 2017, I was returning home from Orlando, FL to Portsmouth, VA on the Silver Star (I would be transferring to a Northeast Regional in Richmond to go to Newport News). I was in coach, and a few people on the other side of the aisle from me almost got into a fight. No one was put off the train; it didn't get to that point.


----------



## CTANut (May 19, 2021)

The only thing I saw was a man walked down into the kitchen in the diner. The LSA followed him down the stairs and yelled at him to go back upstairs.
I have only ever taken 1 trip on Amtrak.


----------



## CTANut (May 19, 2021)

Flexible dining.


----------



## jiml (May 19, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I was once waiting in the Club Acela in Washington, DC for my train home when this lady came in with a "service dog" who must have flunked service dog training school. He was growling and barking at everybody, and the lady herself seemed a bit "off." Not sure how she got entrance into the First Class Lounge. Anyway, the lounge attendant finally came by and suggested that she might want to get the dog under control, or at least stop barking at people. (The dog was pretty large, but the lady had him on a leash, so it wasn't like I felt in danger of being bitten or anything.) The lady pushed back at the attendant, starting to claim that the Americans with Disability Act gave her the right to be in the lounge with this "service dog." The attendant, still being reasonably polite, retorted that there were limits to ADA accommodation, and a poorly trained service dog could lead to being ejected.
> 
> I didn't see how the incident ended, because the called my train, and I left to board it. I've never encountered anybody else with a poorly trained service dog, so at least this isn't a common occurrence.


Service animal stories are always more interesting on airplanes, but I've seen one relieve itself (#2) in the VIA lounge in Montreal. The owner left almost immediately to board her train, leaving the deposit and a debate over who was responsible for cleaning it up. Meanwhile the odor became sufficient for several of us to line up at the boarding gate a little ahead of arrival time, without seeing how it was resolved.


----------



## west point (May 19, 2021)

Not exactly Amtrak AFAIK but on airplane out of Montreal . Lady with dog in carrier let her dog out while taxiing. FAs could not get woman to put dog back. So we went back to gate and Mounties removed her and dog. Later found out that was the second airplane and she had also had that happen on a train. Could not find out if it was one of the Amtrak trains or VIA but suspected Amtrak as we were coming to the USA.?


----------



## NSC1109 (May 19, 2021)

Only drama I ever had was the Conductor on 8 warning passengers that whoever was smoking the reefer at Havre was going to be found out if they kept doing it, and that it was illegal on the federal level and therefore illegal on Amtrak. Also mentioned that drug dogs usually board at Havre and it just to happened that they didn’t that day so the guy got lucky.

Not a single pot smoke issue the rest of the trip.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 19, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> I've seen lots of strange and amazing things aboard Trains in my 70+ years of riding, but probably the Number One Dramatic happening was when a woman went into Labor on the Sunset Ltd. after the Alpine,Tx stop and we were heading to El Paso with no scheduled stops after Alpine.
> 
> The woman was moved to the unoccupied Family Room on one of the Sleepers(mine), and the Conductors checked the Train for Doctors and Nurses, but none were aboard.
> 
> ...


Wow Jim! This story was well delivered!


----------



## dlagrua (May 20, 2021)

In 20 years of riding Amtrak ; outside of the past years decline in food quality, and the one time we were delayed on the EB for 12 hours, by and large, the onboard experience has been acceptable. An unusual incident took place on one CZ trip a few years back where the SCA caught three stowaways in a bedroom making themselves comfortable. The SCA called the conductor and they demanded they pay for the room or be removed from the train at the next stop. They did so. The remarkable thing is that the passengers involved the fracas were three elderly woman.
The only other strange incident that we heard of was a story told to us by the LSA in the dining car. It was on the "spring break" Autotrain where a fist fight broke out in the lounge car. The call on the PA was made and all of the SCA's and food service people responded to help to defuse the situation. The police were called and the two guys involved were ejected from the train in the middle of the night while their cars went on to Lorton.


----------



## Bigpaw (May 20, 2021)

I was on the auto train and right after we boarded an attractive older woman held up a bottle and said “time to party.” She had already drank the whole bottle before going to dinner and she must’ve had wine at dinner also. When she came back her husband was practically caring her and she was bleeding. Turns out the train took a little lurch and she went flying on the floor. They stopped in the next town which was just a shed for a station, nobody there, and waited for an ambulance to come and take her and her husband away. Remember, this was the auto train, so they were left in the middle of nowhere in North Carolina and their car was still on our train going to Florida!


----------



## Deni (May 20, 2021)

NSC1109 said:


> Only drama I ever had was the Conductor on 8 warning passengers that whoever was smoking the reefer at Havre was going to be found out if they kept doing it, and that it was illegal on the federal level and therefore illegal on Amtrak. Also mentioned that drug dogs usually board at Havre and it just to happened that they didn’t that day so the guy got lucky.
> 
> Not a single pot smoke issue the rest of the trip.


So much pot has been smoked on the EB. I wouldn't recognize that train without the stoners.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (May 20, 2021)

CTANut said:


> The only thing I saw was a man walked down into the kitchen in the diner. The LSA followed him down the stairs and yelled at him to go back upstairs.



Maybe he was a professional chef wanting to offer them his cooking expertise and secrets to turn flex meals into gourmet dinners.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 20, 2021)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Maybe he was a professional chef wanting to offer them his cooking expertise and secrets to turn flex meals into gourmet dinners.


Lots of drama always always always on the EB... with it's cast of 'impassioned and interesting' characters. There's is one Cafe attendant that literally runs the train... talks on and on and on about what foods are available and embellishing the tasteless stuff with lots and lots of adjectives. Because she talks so much it is difficult to have any kind of conversation in the SSC. She also tells jokes which are rather nothing. Is also very aggressive and she rants on about how and to whom alcohol will be sold.

If someone appears to be a bit 'tipsy' she rants on and on about too many people being drunk and that no more alcohol will be sold.

BTW it's amazing to watch folks spend money on this stuff... two drinks, a mixer, and some food for about $28!

There are also some very interested dragons who run their own 'empire' in the dining car... who announce and announce all the rules, regulations, and expectations for using this sacred place. They just love that microphone.

Between the Cafe dragon and the dining car dragon, a good portion of the trip is spent listening to their gaggling. Fortunately most of the speakers in the sleeper cars stopped working years ago... so the gaggling goes unheard. I do wonder if they know that!

Finally, not realizing that decaf coffee is tightly rationed, I asked for a few of those little sachets to take back with me and the dining car dragon shot back, "No! only one decaf per customer. This isn't the Waldorf!"


----------



## KiraPi (May 20, 2021)

I was taking the train from Boston back home to NYC. It was kinda late, so I was dozing in my coach seat and didn't notice that the train made an unscheduled stop at Cos Cob. Next thing I knew, two cops were tackling the man in the seat right behind me! They cuffed him and took him off the train. I still have no idea who he was, why he was taken off the train, what tipped folks off that he was even wanted by the police?! He looked disheveled but other than that, he wasn't loud or disruptive or anything else. A few other passengers were pretty upset and tried to find out what happened but the crew wasn't talking.


----------



## JontyMort (May 20, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> There are also some very interested dragons who run their own 'empire' in the dining car...


That‘s where the train gets its name, surely?


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 20, 2021)

JontyMort said:


> That‘s where the train gets its name, surely?


Absolutely! They build their empire on every run!


----------



## Cal (May 20, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> Lots of drama always always always on the EB... with it's cast of 'impassioned and interesting' characters. There's is one Cafe attendant that literally runs the train... talks on and on and on about what foods are available and embellishing the tasteless stuff with lots and lots of adjectives. Because she talks so much it is difficult to have any kind of conversation in the SSC. She also tells jokes which are rather nothing. Is also very aggressive and she rants on about how and to whom alcohol will be sold.
> 
> If someone appears to be a bit 'tipsy' she rants on and on about too many people being drunk and that no more alcohol will be sold.
> 
> ...


Would make for better entertainment than the nothingless in North Dakota!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 20, 2021)

Cal said:


> Would make for better entertainment than the nothingless in North Dakota!


It does! [Except when eating and enjoying that angus burger - oh please, please, please, Amtrak, bring back that angus burger. I'll agree to listen to all the rants, grunts, and groans of the dragons carefully guarding the food rations if you'll just give me back that angus burger!


----------



## PVD (May 20, 2021)

I liked it, it was a very good lunch item especially. I remember sitting in the dining car and the server delivered 2 burger plates to the folks across from me right as we passed a feed lot, and they yelled "sorry guys" as they chowed down.....


----------



## zephyr17 (May 20, 2021)

Okay I'll bite. I've been on several trains with involuntary debarkations over the years, but I'll chime in with the two most dramatic.

The first was on the Starlight back in the early 1990s. Southbound, starting somewhere south of Portland there was this guy in the cafe area (they really didn't do the downstairs for eating Amtrak food only thing back then) who was inebriated on something. I talked with him for a bit, I had had a few myself. But he wasn't making that much sense even for a drunk and his pupils appeared pinned. I politely ended our conversation, which was getting weird and thankfully he took it okay and moved off. So I was minding my own business. In the meantime, he took up a conversation with an older gent. Suddenly he was yelling about that "...you never took care of me!" at the gentleman and had him cornered. Under the influence of whatever he was on, he had gotten it in his head that the older gent was his father. By this time we were past Eugene, BTW The LSA got the conductor down there, and the conductor got the guy away from the older gent and upstairs. I went to dinner. We stopped at the little yard in Oakridge surrounded by flashing blue lights. The father-issues guy was now in the hands of Oakridge PD.

The second one was audio only, a just a few years ago on the Starlight. I had a scanner, which I hadn't had for the father-issues guy incident. There was a guy that was causing trouble in one of the coaches, and the conductor radioed ahead to have Richmond PD meet us at a grade crossing to take him off (Richmond was no longer a stop). So they got him off. Then it turned out he had left luggage behind, apparently deliberately. The conductor apparently looked inside and there was some illegal substances in there. He radioed that in, and asked for the cops to meet the train in Martinez so he could give them the suitcase. Well, that turned into a drama. While most of it not broadcast on the scanner, he used his phone but was also broadcasting to update the dispatcher and also the ACs as to what was going on. It turned out that no police agency wanted it. Martinez PD apparently did not want to pick it. Richmond PD wanted Amtrak Police to pick it up (I don't know how many Amtrak PD there are in the Bay Area, but my guess is not many). This went round and round and round and meanwhile we sat at Martinez. An increasingly irritated UP dispatcher kept calling the train wanting to know when we would be on the move, and the conductor said he didn't know. It took over an hour to get straightened out, but unfortunately for me, the conductor stopped talking about it on the road channel except responding to the dispatcher ("...still don't know...") about 30 minutes in. In any case, ultimately somebody took it and the conductor radioed the dispatcher we would on the move shortly and we were.


----------



## Cal (May 20, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> It does! [Except when eating and enjoying that angus burger - oh please, please, please, Amtrak, bring back that angus burger. I'll agree to listen to all the rants, grunts, and groans of the dragons carefully guarding the food rations if you'll just give me back that angus burger!
> View attachment 22528


You know, I never ordered the angus burger when it was available. Definitely regretting that now. If it ever comes back, I am DEFINITELY ordering it. Just wasn't much into burgers at the time.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 20, 2021)

Cal said:


> You know, I never ordered the angus burger when it was available. Definitely regretting that now. If it ever comes back, I am DEFINITELY ordering it. Just wasn't much into burgers at the time.


If it comes back... go for it and enjoy!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 20, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> Okay I'll bite. I've been on several trains with involuntary debarkations over the years, but I'll chime in with the two most dramatic.
> 
> The first was on the Starlight back in the early 1990s. Southbound, starting somewhere south of Portland there was this guy in the cafe area (they really didn't do the downstairs for eating Amtrak food only thing back then) who was inebriated on something. I talked with him for a bit, I had had a few myself. But he wasn't making that much sense even for a drunk and his pupils appeared pinned. I politely ended our conversation, which was getting weird and thankfully he took it okay and moved off. So I was minding my own business. In the meantime, he took up a conversation with an older gent. Suddenly he was yelling about that "...you never took care of me!" at the gentleman and had him cornered. Under the influence of whatever he was on, he had gotten it in his head that the older gent was his father. By this time we were past Eugene, BTW The LSA got the conductor down there, and the conductor got the guy away from the older gent and upstairs. I went to dinner. We stopped at the little yard in Oakridge surrounded by flashing blue lights. The father-issues guy was now in the hands of Oakridge PD.
> 
> The second one was audio only, a just a few years ago on the Starlight. I had a scanner, which I hadn't had for the father-issues guy incident. There was a guy that was causing trouble in one of the coaches, and the conductor radioed ahead to have Richmond PD meet us at a grade crossing to take him off (Richmond was no longer a stop). So they got him off. Then it turned out he had left luggage behind, apparently deliberately. The conductor apparently looked inside and there was some illegal substances in there. He radioed that in, and asked for the cops to meet the train in Martinez so he could give them the suitcase. Well, that turned into a drama. While most of it not broadcast on the scanner, he used his phone but was also broadcasting to update the dispatcher and also the ACs as to what was going on. It turned out that no police agency wanted it. Martinez PD apparently did not want to pick it. Richmond PD wanted Amtrak Police to pick it up (I don't know how many Amtrak PD there are in the Bay Area, but my guess is not many). This went round and round and round and meanwhile we sat at Martinez. An increasingly irritated UP dispatcher kept calling the train wanting to know when we would be on the move, and the conductor said he didn't know. It took over an hour to get straightened out, but unfortunately for me, the conductor stopped talking about it on the road channel except responding to the dispatcher ("...still don't know...") about 30 minutes in. In any case, ultimately somebody took it and the conductor radioed the dispatcher we would on the move shortly and we were.


Ok! If you do bite... it will be a memory for a lifetime!


----------



## CTANut (May 20, 2021)

I would walk back to the rail fan window, and a customer in coach would yell at me every time I passed by. (I was in a roomette)


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 20, 2021)

CTANut said:


> I would walk back to the rail fan window, and a customer in coach would yell at me every time I passed by. (I was in a roomette)


No... the customer who is yelling at you needs to be kicked off the train. What rationale is there for him to be abusive to you? You should have gone to the conductor. You have every right to look out the rear window of the train. C'mon... get with it and stick up for your rights! Amtrak needs to 'get it on' when it comes for passenger protection of basic rights!


----------



## Cal (May 20, 2021)

CTANut said:


> I would walk back to the rail fan window, and a customer in coach would yell at me every time I passed by. (I was in a roomette)


I always feel a bit weird walking and then just standing there LOL


----------



## zephyr17 (May 20, 2021)

Cal said:


> I always feel a bit weird walking and then just standing there LOL


Me, too.

I really enjoyed being in the sleeper on the rear on the Baby Builder out ot Portland. I could go to the back window as much as I liked without weirdness.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 20, 2021)

Deni said:


> So much pot has been smoked on the EB. I wouldn't recognize that train without the stoners.


The Zephyr, Chief and Sunset/Eagle too!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 21, 2021)

It is quite often that when the EB stops in MSP it picks up a huge number of Cubs fans for the trek to CHI. Usually boisterous and routy and toting concealed bloody Mary's ... tend to take over the train.

So as the mighty train glides out of the station I take a seat in the SSL to get some great river views. Some prissy missy polks out of the coach car and yells at me... "these seats are taken." So I move... and she says "You can't sit there either." So I yell back at her... 'If you gotta problem get the conductor!"

The conductor comes and asks "Whats the problem?" She says that I was intruding on the seats she was holding for a large group. The conductor responds... 'Sorry ma'am... these seats are unreserved and are for whoever is sitting in them.'

By now she was furious as she took a sip of something concealed in a bag. So the conductor walks up to her... smells it... and grabs it from her... "Ma'am... you've already had too much to drink!"

  ‼‼‼


----------



## CTANut (May 21, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> It does! [Except when eating and enjoying that angus burger - oh please, please, please, Amtrak, bring back that angus burger. I'll agree to listen to all the rants, grunts, and groans of the dragons carefully guarding the food rations if you'll just give me back that angus burger!
> View attachment 22528


Don’t they have it in the cafe car?


----------



## MARC Rider (May 21, 2021)

CTANut said:


> Don’t they have it in the cafe car?


Well, yes, they do, but unless you have a good cafe attendant, the burger will just be thrown in the microwave, bun and all, and be nuked into a cheesy mess. There are cafe attendants who go the extra mile and remove the burger from the package, nuke it, then toast the bun and assemble the properly reheated burger. Unfortunately, there's no way of knowing in advance what kind of cafe car attendant you're going to get.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 21, 2021)

CTANut said:


> Don’t they have it in the cafe car?


They have a smaller pre-packaged burger that can be quickly nuked. No where near the quality or taste of the angus burger served in the dining car.


----------



## Cal (May 21, 2021)

CTANut said:


> Don’t they have it in the cafe car?


You mean the microwaved cheeseburger? Sure. But it's nowhere near the quality of the dining car one


----------



## DennisInGeorgia (May 21, 2021)

I may as well throw in another bit of on-board drama since many others have done so. Listening to my scanner aboard the EB one night after passing Wisconsin Dells enroute to Tomah, we heard the SSL’s attendant/bartender call for “a uniformed conductor”. We shortly “just happened to wander by” and found the car jammed with college-age riders (it was spring break). A conductor was saying to a young lady “I’m telling you- go over there, sit down, dont bother anyone else and nobody’s gonna get kicked off this train”, trying to be polite but firm. Back in our roomette, we heard the radio saying “Ahh, Amtrak 7, prepare to take track 2 at Tomah, an unruly passenger would like to meet the Tomah police!” Suddenly realizing that we’d need “tip change”for the morning, we entered the SSL and found the youngster sobbing quietly into her phone. The attendant had stopped serving her but her “little buddies” had kept buying booze for her, and she had flipped open her laptop and was playing a PORN MOVIE to entertain the growing crowd. That turned out to be the Magic Deed. 3 officers came aboard and had a quiet talk with her. One gestured toward the door and took her arm to lead her out BUT she jerked her arm back (=resisting arrest). With incredible speed she was then bent forward while zip ties went on her wrists and she was hauled off that train at warp speed. 
I tell people we’ll remember that trip fondly for a long time. This young lady will too, but for very different reasons.


----------



## Cal (May 21, 2021)

This thread is quickly becoming my favorite.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 21, 2021)

I've been on quite a few of trains where a passenger was invited to stay in some small town by the conductor and local law enforcement, but I never got to personally witness the last act of the drama.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 21, 2021)

Just before boarding the CZ at Emeryville I noticed someone who appeared drunk or mentally incapacitated... he was running on and off the tracks until an agent told him to stand on the platform. Then after boarding and the train started moving, he appeared to be running up and down the sleeping cars banging on all the doors. 

He remained on the train all the way to Reno... and again and again he'd bang on the doors. Finally saw him ushered off the train by two conductors... brought him into the station there where apparently the police were waiting.

Point is that there seem to be a lot of folks who are either tipsy or on some kind of drugs... on the train.

Whoa's be! What's the world coming to???


----------



## CTANut (May 21, 2021)

Someone parked their cars too close to the tracks. We did not hit them, but we were delayed about two hours on the Southwest Chief. The conductor had to call them to have them towed. I did not care, because I was asleep, and it meant more time on the train the next day. I like to build a 24 hour "buffer" into all my Amtrak trips.


----------



## Cal (May 21, 2021)

CTANut said:


> Someone parked their cars too close to the tracks. We did not hit them, but we were delayed about two hours on the Southwest Chief. The conductor had to call them to have them towed. I did not care, because I was asleep, and it meant more time on the train the next day. I like to build a 24 hour "buffer" into all my Amtrak trips.


Yep. I once fell asleep on train 14 after Oakland, I woke up in Chico, 4 hours late. 

Honestly not sure what happened. What I have been told happened was that a person was escorted off the train, and then climbed on to the side of the train and fell. It might have just been a trespasser on the tracks, I don't know.

But we had missed our slot and were stopped for four hours at Klamath Falls because UP was doing track work. Ended up having dinner close to Chemult, and we got into Seattle before 5 AM.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 21, 2021)

Cal said:


> Yep. I once fell asleep on train 14 after Oakland, I woke up in Chico, 4 hours late.
> 
> Honestly not sure what happened. What I have been told happened was that a person was escorted off the train, and then climbed on to the side of the train and fell. It might have just been a trespasser on the tracks, I don't know.
> 
> But we had missed our slot and were stopped for four hours at Klamath Falls because UP was doing track work. Ended up having dinner close to Chemult, and we got into Seattle before 5 AM.


Aren't you glad this was before the 'flex flop' era?


----------



## Cal (May 21, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> Aren't you glad this was before the 'flex flop' era?


Yes, I am!


----------



## Asher (May 21, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> Just before boarding the CZ at Emeryville I noticed someone who appeared drunk or mentally incapacitated... he was running on and off the tracks until an agent told him to stand on the platform. Then after boarding and the train started moving, he appeared to be running up and down the sleeping cars banging on all the doors.
> 
> He remained on the train all the way to Reno... and again and again he'd bang on the doors. Finally saw him ushered off the train by two conductors... brought him into the station there where apparently the police were waiting.
> 
> ...


Hard to figure how he got by with those shenanigans for 6-7hours. Should have made Truckee his final destination.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 21, 2021)

anumberone said:


> Hard to figure how he got by with those shenanigans for 6-7hours. Should have made Truckee his final destination.


Or Sacramento


----------



## Asher (May 21, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> Or Sacramento


I’m thinking he would have received a ruder reception in Truckee


----------



## zephyr17 (May 21, 2021)

True. But would have knocked some hours off door banging.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 21, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> True. But would have knocked some hours off door banging.


I was madder than h"""... and wanted to complain to the conductor... who was having a siesta somewhere. But I'm glad I didn't have a fist confrontation with the little dork... I might have been thrown off too!!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 22, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> The conductor apparently looked inside and there was some illegal substances in there. He radioed that in, and asked for the cops to meet the train in Martinez so he could give them the suitcase.


After the police declined why not lock it away and inform corporate that security needs to take custody at the terminus? If the substance was caustic or explosive I get it but delaying everyone over drugs seems excessive.



Cal said:


> You know, I never ordered the angus burger when it was available. Definitely regretting that now. If it ever comes back, I am DEFINITELY ordering it. Just wasn't much into burgers at the time.





Cal said:


> You mean the microwaved cheeseburger? Sure. But it's nowhere near the quality of the dining car one


I enjoy burgers but the precooked angus meat puck was nothing to get excited about. Better than flex meals though.



CTANut said:


> I like to build a 24 hour "buffer" into all my Amtrak trips.





CTANut said:


> I have only ever taken 1 trip on Amtrak.


What?


----------



## zephyr17 (May 22, 2021)

It was drugs, that was clear from the radio chatter. All the police agencies agreed it needed to be picked up, and it eventually was. It was just no one wanted to do it. I think Richmond finally sent someone, but Martinez PD was present on the platform from the get go

As I said, a lot of the information was not broadcast, less as the situation went on. The conductor clearly wanted that suitcase off his train and out of his responsibility. Plus Martinez PD was there, and didn't want to release the train until it was resolved, even if they did not want to take possession.

It was apparently quite a pile of whatever it was. It wasn't a case of simple personal possession.


----------



## railiner (May 22, 2021)

DennisInGeorgia said:


> Listening to my scanner aboard the EB one night after passing Wisconsin Dells enroute to Tomah, we heard the SSL’s attendant/bartender call for “a uniformed conductor”.


Didn't you mean, the P.A.? OBS personnel do not have radio's...


----------



## Palmetto (May 22, 2021)

A federal agent chasing a passenger from #8 on the Havre station platform. He fell flat on his face.


----------



## MARC Rider (May 22, 2021)

Palmetto said:


> A federal agent chasing a passenger from #8 on the Havre station platform. He fell flat on his face.


Who fell flat on their face? The passenger or the Federal agent?


----------



## Palmetto (May 22, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Who fell flat on their face? The passenger or the Federal agent?



The overweight federal agent.


----------



## Sidney (May 22, 2021)

Years ago I was on the Texas Eagle from Lax-Chi. Anything that could go wrong on this trip,did. People smoking marijuana in the lounge car who were evicted,Incredible freight traffic,an inebriated group who also were escorted off the train. We were twelve hours late into SAS,missing our connection with 22. Only upside was getting a free hotel in SAS,a food voucher and I was upgraded to a bedroom on the next days train


----------



## ozbarron (May 22, 2021)

We were on the Surfrider heading towards Van Nuys. We stopped in Chatsworth (stop before Van Nuys) and it seemed we were there for awhile. We had our luggage with us as we were getting ready to get off, when the attendant told us that everyone would need to get off the train for a bit. So we took all our luggage, and then we were told to cross the street. That's when we saw a huge number of LEOs pull up. Apparently there was a man threatening people on the train. May have had a gun. We waited for a bit, and our friends came and got us. Apparently the train sat at the station for quite awhile before they left.


----------



## CTANut (May 23, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> No... the customer who is yelling at you needs to be kicked off the train. What rationale is there for him to be abusive to you? You should have gone to the conductor. You have every right to look out the rear window of the train. C'mon... get with it and stick up for your rights! Amtrak needs to 'get it on' when it comes for passenger protection of basic rights!


This was on the southwest chief, where the rail fan window was in coach. He was just being verbally abusive to me and a family member every time I walked by. He left after Kansas City. I did not want to make a big deal about it.


----------



## railiner (May 23, 2021)

CTANut said:


> I would walk back to the rail fan window, and a customer in coach would yell at me every time I passed by. (I was in a roomette)





20th Century Rider said:


> No... the customer who is yelling at you needs to be kicked off the train. What rationale is there for him to be abusive to you? You should have gone to the conductor. You have every right to look out the rear window of the train. C'mon... get with it and stick up for your rights! Amtrak needs to 'get it on' when it comes for passenger protection of basic rights!


@20th Century Rider, are you sure about that? Coach passenger's are restricted from entering sleeping cars, I know; but are sleeper passenger's allowed to walk thru coaches? I am not sure if there are, or are not, rules regarding that....

I would agree that the complainer was out of line in being abusive...if he was disturbed, he should have complained to crew...


----------



## MARC Rider (May 23, 2021)

railiner said:


> @20th Century Rider, are you sure about that? Coach passenger's are restricted from entering sleeping cars, I know; but are sleeper passenger's allowed to walk thru coaches? I am not sure if there are, or are not, rules regarding that....
> 
> I would agree that the complainer was out of line in being abusive...if he was disturbed, he should have complained to crew...


No signs on the door from the sightseer lounge to the coach that says that sleeper passengers are forbidden. When I'm in the SSL I will sometimes use the coach restrooms, and nobody has ever said any thing. I've gone back to the railfan window and taken pictures with no comments from anybody. 

On the other hand, at the front end of the dining car, there is a sign on the door that says sleeper passengers only.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 23, 2021)

railiner said:


> @20th Century Rider, are you sure about that? Coach passenger's are restricted from entering sleeping cars, I know; but are sleeper passenger's allowed to walk thru coaches? I am not sure if there are, or are not, rules regarding that....
> 
> I would agree that the complainer was out of line in being abusive...if he was disturbed, he should have complained to crew...


On several LD trains, the sleeping car passengers must walk through the coaches to get the the SSL and dining cars... but never in thousands of miles traveling on Amtrak have I ever heard of restrictions to passage through or visitation with passengers in the the coach cars. 

Coach car passengers can visit the sleepers if invited by a sleeping car passenger... including families that are split between sleepers and coach. 

I have frequently visited with coach passengers that I have met in the SSL and dining car and there were never any restrictions. 

Finally, the view out the window of the last car has been a special place that was shared by everyone traveling, especially those wanting to get a pic or film of the scenery.

When the train is completely full, it has always been an unwritten but assumed rule, that all passengers extend appropriate courtesies to each other... and most of the time this works out well.

Conductors do sometimes have their own set of rules which can be quite 'quirky' but all in all, there's always been kind of an 'ebb and flow' of travel courtesies that tend to be logical, intuitive, and falling into place.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 23, 2021)

"Coach car passengers can visit the sleepers if invited by a sleeping car passenger... including families that are split between sleepers and coach."
False. 

You can ask the conductor if a coach pax can visit, but they do not have to give permission.


----------



## jis (May 23, 2021)

Does a stowaway getting dragged off the train by LEOs from the Roomette next to yours count? Happened to me on the Southwest Chief many moons ago.


----------



## daybeers (May 23, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> "Coach car passengers can visit the sleepers if invited by a sleeping car passenger... including families that are split between sleepers and coach."
> False.
> 
> You can ask the conductor if a coach pax can visit, but they do not have to give permission.


Is there a specific reason why this is? Would think that would be good marketing.


----------



## railiner (May 23, 2021)

Perhaps I got some of it wrong...
I believe sleeper passenger's may walk thru the coaches, but they are not permitted to occupy a vacant seat in them, during the day. Again, not sure if this is the 'official' policy, or not. I forgot where I read that...probably in some old thread here in AU....


----------



## zephyr17 (May 24, 2021)

railiner said:


> Perhaps I got some of it wrong...
> I believe sleeper passenger's may walk thru the coaches, but they are not permitted to occupy a vacant seat in them, during the day. Again, not sure if this is the 'official' policy, or not. I forgot where I read that...probably in some old thread here in AU....


That's my understanding, too.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 24, 2021)

As so many have experienced... everything that goes on depends on the conductor and Amtrak staffing... which can be anything and at any time.


----------



## CTANut (May 27, 2021)

JayPea said:


> One time on a return trip to Spokane from Portland, I was riding coach and went downstairs to use the bathroom. The conductor and car attendant were by the bathroom door. The conductor quietly asked me to go to the next car to use the bathroom. Seems a stowaway had sneaked onto the train at Vancouver and locked himself in the bathroom, and the conductor didn't want to spook him. The train crew had alerted authorities and there was a group of Klickitat County's finest waiting for him at the Bingen-White Salmon station. His free trip from Vancouver to Bingen-White Salmon resulted in another free trip, this one from the Bingen-White Salmon station to the Gray Bar Hotel in White Salmon.


He got another free ride, this one from the Gray Bar Hotel in White Salmon, to the courthouse. Then, he got to spend a bit longer in the county bed and breakfast.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 27, 2021)

CTANut said:


> I would walk back to the rail fan window, and a customer in coach would yell at me every time I passed by. (I was in a roomette)





CTANut said:


> This was on the southwest chief, where the rail fan window was in coach. He was just being verbally abusive to me and a family member every time I walked by. He left after Kansas City. I did not want to make a big deal about it.


How did it start? What was he shouting? Why did you keep going back? Why not get the conductor? 



CTANut said:


> I guess they could have gotten a free ride, along with free silver bracelets to the grey bar hotel by breaking the law.





CTANut said:


> He got another free ride, this one from the Gray Bar Hotel in White Salmon, to the courthouse. Then, he got to spend a bit longer in the county bed and breakfast.


Is there a missing punchline somewhere?


----------



## CTANut (May 27, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> How did it start? What was he shouting? Why did you keep going back? Why not get the conductor?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a missing punchline somewhere?


I did not want to make a big deal about it.


----------



## TEREB (May 30, 2021)

jiml said:


> Service animal stories are always more interesting on airplanes, but I've seen one relieve itself (#2) in the VIA lounge in Montreal. The owner left almost immediately to board her train, leaving the deposit and a debate over who was responsible for cleaning it up. Meanwhile the odor became sufficient for several of us to line up at the boarding gate a little ahead of arrival time, without seeing how it was resolved.


I’ve seen service dogs, many times on cruises. They were all so very well behaved. I did read one time, that a lady brought her little service lap dog into the main dining room. She proceeded to let that little mutt eat out of her plate. So glad I wasn’t there to witness that.


----------



## TEREB (May 30, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> It does! [Except when eating and enjoying that angus burger - oh please, please, please, Amtrak, bring back that angus burger. I'll agree to listen to all the rants, grunts, and groans of the dragons carefully guarding the food rations if you'll just give me back that angus burger!
> View attachment 22528


And the veggie burger!!!


----------



## TheVig (May 31, 2021)

I stopped wearing my Amtrak hat last year when riding. I used to always wear my hat when riding the rails. No particular reason for wearing it, just something I’ve always done

I had to walk through a few cars to get to the cafe car. Unknown to me, earlier the conductor and a passenger had a pissing contest so to say. When I walked past a ratchet hood rat, she lights into me with verbal abuse. She thought I was walking through the car to check on her behavior issues. 

I’m like beotch, I don’t even work for Amtrak. 

All I wanted was a cup of coffee. Lol. Conductor gave me a fist pump for keeping my composure. Cafe attendant said this ones on the house.


----------



## Gary Behling (Jun 3, 2021)

Back in late December of 1977 after seeing the movie Silver Streak, I and 3 of my friends decided to take an Amtrak rail adventure using the rail passes Amtrak offered then. If I remember correctly, they were 14 day passes and cost $300. If you got on a train on your 14th day and the trip was 2 days-- you could squeeze 16 days total. The real trick was making all the individual reservations in advance before you got on the train because a pass is just the payment for the ticket (reservation). I took care of all the pass buying on my credit card and making the reservations was easy. The trick was making them at 2:15am right after the previous days cancellations were posted. We were all young then (late 20's) and Amtrak was pretty new and regulations weren't strictly enforced. On our 1st leg, Southwest Chief from Chicago to LA, I was skinny enough to climb up into the coach's' baggage rack and sleep laying down. Even though the conductor saw me, he never said anything.

Now I know that this part isn't any crazy drama, but it is about to begin. Every part of our Amtrak trip was just as I hoped it would be. After staying in LA 4 days, we went to San Francisco for 5 days. Then to Reno for 24 hours where one of us (not me) won $6,665 playing 5 quarters on the MGM Grand slot machine and lining up 5 jackpots in a row. He decided to take his money and fly home but before he left us, I asked him if I could have his ticket home to Chicago and his rail pass. Which he gladly gave me. 

Myself and my other two friends had blown all our money (about $200 each) on gambling and were almost broke. To get some sleep-- we went to the movie theater overnight (24 hour movies) and just slept in our seats waiting for the next Amtrak train. This was New Years' eve as we got on the Zephyr to Chicago and as the train proceeded east, it got colder and colder and colder until the outside temperature was something like 20 or 25 below zero. Back then in 1977, all the cars had steam heat and eventually all the steam lines froze and the heat went completely out in one car after another. In any of those cars without heat, you could easily see your breath. My guess is that is was ZERO inside.

As the heat went out in a coach, you could tell when that happened because suddenly there would be 50 or more people streaming through our car looking for vacant seats in a warm car. NOW--- I had 2 seats and 2 rail passes which were bought by me. I had my "punched tickets" in the 2 ticket clips above my seats so it did seem to be 2 people. A lot of people asked me if the empty seat next to me was taken and I said yes it was. But eventually after 300 people came through our coach with everyone asking about my seat---- other people in our coach saw this and told the Conductor. So he came to confront me. He asked who was sitting next to me and I told him that I was and showed him my tickets. He immediately and angrily told me "You need rail passes for these" I gave him my rail passes and he said he never heard of anyone buying two tickets. I just had to smart off to him by saying "You probably don't have as much experience at train riding as I do" 

Well-- he was as mad as a wet hornet and took my passes to where he could radio ahead to confirm the passes were real. He returned, gave me my passes back and left. In about a half hour the heat went out in our coach. Boy---was it COLD. I endured that cold as long as I could-- about 2 hours or so. I eventually started walking back towards the rear end of the train and suddenly discovered in the sleeping car an empty room and it was warm. So I sat down there. In 15 minutes, the Conductor showed up--- and there I was---sitting in HIS seat. Oh, man--- did I get kicked out fast!!! So I went back to my 2 cold (BITTERLY COLD) seats and told my 2 friends of my adventure. They laughed. After some more time went by, I decided to try again. This time I walked back and checked both sleepers--- not just the first one where the Conductor hung out. 

To my complete surprise, There were 5 --YES FIVE--TOTALLY empty coaches after the last sleeper. And every one of them was toasty warm. I explored all 5 coaches and then went to sit in the most forward seat of the 1st of the 5 coaches and just warm up. After about a half hour I went back to my original 2 seats and convinced my 2 friends to join me in the warm coaches. We sat there until it was just getting dark and suddenly ---- here was the Conductor. He was mad again and scared the heck out of my 2 friends who ran away as fast as they could. But I decided to argue with the Conductor. Basically, I said why was he hauling these 5 warm EMPTY coaches when everyone is freezing in the rest of the train. By the way-- the sleepers were warm and I don't know why that was. 

The conductor changed his tone when I told him "If you make me go back to my seats, I'm going to tell EVERYONE on this train that you are pulling these 5 warm coaches. What do you think will happen THEN"? ---- So he said "ok--- sit here if you want but just remember that I told you that you can't be in these cars" That was good enough for me and since it was dark, I just sat down and went to sleep. 

It was just beginning to get light and I woke up with a start. The train was stopped and quiet except for a loud CLANK--CLANK--CLANK! This happened a few times. I stood up and was still a little dizzy from waking out of a DEEP SLEEP. I stepped on the treadle and the door slid open. The big curtain that goes from car to car was taken down and there was a man pounding on the decoupling lever with a big hammer. He was SHOCKED to see me and I asked what he was doing. He replied "Are there any other people on these coaches"? and I said no. He asked again if I was SURE. --- Yes--I was sure. Then he wanted to know why I was on it and I told him. What was happening at that moment was that the 5 coaches were being uncoupled in Ogden Utah and the temperature was somewhere about 20 below zero.

That was sure close! I began walking forward through the cars and when I got to the second sleeper, the train began to move. I could feel the cars stretching out---boomp--- boomp---boomp-------- AS I entered the dining car, there was the Conductor who said exactly this to me--- "I see your still with us, Mr Behling" I walked right up to him and looked at his name tag and replied "Yes Mr (what ever his name was) I AM STILL HERE and you will be hearing from me again" Then-- as I was walking through the Club Car there was a lady conductor who said the SAME thing to me. The very same thing. I answered her the same way. I got back to my 2 seats--- both still there--- told my buddies what happened. They laughed at me but I sat down and began a rough draft of my letter to Amtrak explaining how I almost got left in the Ogden rail yard in 20 below Zero with 2 Amtrak employees knowing full well.

When we arrived at Denver Station, I went in and asked if I could buy that bedroom that the conductor was using. They looked it up and said yes. The bedroom cost me exactly $55. and I reborded the train and showed the conductor my ticket for HIS BEDROOM. After arriving home, I wrote a 4 page letter to Amtrak in Washington DC and they gave me a refund of 1/2 of my rail pass -- not both rail passes. I didn't want to push it too far. 

So THAT is the craziest thing I ever saw on Amtrak. Not as good as the adventure on Silver Streak--- but it was close!


----------



## Cal (Jun 7, 2021)

Gary Behling said:


> Back in late December of 1977 after seeing the movie Silver Streak, I and 3 of my friends decided to take an Amtrak rail adventure using the rail passes Amtrak offered then. If I remember correctly, they were 14 day passes and cost $300. If you got on a train on your 14th day and the trip was 2 days-- you could squeeze 16 days total. The real trick was making all the individual reservations in advance before you got on the train because a pass is just the payment for the ticket (reservation). I took care of all the pass buying on my credit card and making the reservations was easy. The trick was making them at 2:15am right after the previous days cancellations were posted. We were all young then (late 20's) and Amtrak was pretty new and regulations weren't strictly enforced. On our 1st leg, Southwest Chief from Chicago to LA, I was skinny enough to climb up into the coach's' baggage rack and sleep laying down. Even though the conductor saw me, he never said anything.
> 
> Now I know that this part isn't any crazy drama, but it is about to begin. Every part of our Amtrak trip was just as I hoped it would be. After staying in LA 4 days, we went to San Francisco for 5 days. Then to Reno for 24 hours where one of us (not me) won $6,665 playing 5 quarters on the MGM Grand slot machine and lining up 5 jackpots in a row. He decided to take his money and fly home but before he left us, I asked him if I could have his ticket home to Chicago and his rail pass. Which he gladly gave me.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great story with a wonderful ending, made me chuckle.


----------



## CTANut (Jul 28, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> It does! [Except when eating and enjoying that angus burger - oh please, please, please, Amtrak, bring back that angus burger. I'll agree to listen to all the rants, grunts, and groans of the dragons carefully guarding the food rations if you'll just give me back that angus burger!
> View attachment 22528


Your wish has been granted.


----------



## CTANut (Jul 28, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> True. But would have knocked some hours off door banging.


And added some hours to him banging on the doors made of grey bars in the county bed and breakfast.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 29, 2021)

Gary Behling said:


> Back in late December of 1977 after seeing the movie Silver Streak, I and 3 of my friends decided to take an Amtrak rail adventure using the rail passes Amtrak offered then. If I remember correctly, they were 14 day passes and cost $300. If you got on a train on your 14th day and the trip was 2 days-- you could squeeze 16 days total. The real trick was making all the individual reservations in advance before you got on the train because a pass is just the payment for the ticket (reservation). I took care of all the pass buying on my credit card and making the reservations was easy. The trick was making them at 2:15am right after the previous days cancellations were posted. We were all young then (late 20's) and Amtrak was pretty new and regulations weren't strictly enforced. On our 1st leg, Southwest Chief from Chicago to LA, I was skinny enough to climb up into the coach's' baggage rack and sleep laying down. Even though the conductor saw me, he never said anything.
> 
> Now I know that this part isn't any crazy drama, but it is about to begin. Every part of our Amtrak trip was just as I hoped it would be. After staying in LA 4 days, we went to San Francisco for 5 days. Then to Reno for 24 hours where one of us (not me) won $6,665 playing 5 quarters on the MGM Grand slot machine and lining up 5 jackpots in a row. He decided to take his money and fly home but before he left us, I asked him if I could have his ticket home to Chicago and his rail pass. Which he gladly gave me.
> 
> ...




You may think this story makes you seem like a cool guy, but you come off as a spoiled, selfish punk. You should have been thrown off at the first grade crossing.


----------



## Willbridge (Jul 29, 2021)

The file seems too have disappeared but I may find the whole trip report eventually. In the late 1980's I found myself on the _Night Owl _Boston to BWI due to United Airlines being screwed up by weather. I was in coach as I wasn't sure that my employer would reimburse me. The usual leg-rest Heritage coach was bad-ordered so I was tossed in with the ons and offs in an Amfleet I coach. A whole series of events kept me awake, ranging from a commuter who knew he could ride from Penn Station to Metropark without having a fare collected to a man released too soon from a Massachusetts state hospital.

My spoiled, selfish punk days came before Amtrak so those stories don't fit this thread.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Jul 30, 2021)

MikefromCrete said:


> You may think this story makes you seem like a cool guy, but you come off as a spoiled, selfish punk. You should have been thrown off at the first grade crossing.


Perhaps, but not one deserving to freeze to death after being deliberately left at a siding.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 30, 2021)

danasgoodstuff said:


> Perhaps, but not one deserving to freeze to death after being deliberately left at a siding.


Can we vote on that?


----------



## Cal (Jul 30, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> Can we vote on that?


I’d hope we don’t need to vote on that…


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Jul 30, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> Can we vote on that?


As someone who has lived where freezing to death is a real thing, I don't find this amusing at all.


----------



## Cal (Jul 30, 2021)

danasgoodstuff said:


> As someone who has lived where freezing to death is a real thing, I don't find this amusing at all.


Or maybe just avoiding voting on death for everyone and thing except flex meals?


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 1, 2021)

danasgoodstuff said:


> As someone who has lived where freezing to death is a real thing, I don't find this amusing at all.


There are lots of ways people handle issues about death. As someone who has personally encountered as a volunteer firefighter deaths of infants do adults from fires, accidents, shootings, drugs, etc. and as a veteran who has lived long enough to have encountered so many deaths, as well as my own near death medical incident, I find that humor takes the edge off it.

You may not find the post amusing, and I sympathize with your feelings but I feel differently and will act accordingly. I know that I'll be VERY lucky to be around in ten years even w/o Covid so humor about my own demise is also something I will continue and hope that even in my final minutes, before kissing my wife goodbye, I will be able to crack a joke about it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 1, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> There are lots of ways people handle issues about death. As someone who has personally encountered as a volunteer firefighter deaths of infants do adults from fires, accidents, shootings, drugs, etc. and as a veteran who has lived long enough to have encountered so many deaths, as well as my own near death medical incident, I find that humor takes the edge off it.
> 
> You may not find the post amusing, and I sympathize with your feelings but I feel differently and will act accordingly. I know that I'll be VERY lucky to be around in ten years even w/o Covid so humor about my own demise is also something I will continue and hope that even in my final minutes, before kissing my wife goodbye, I will be able to crack a joke about it.


"..There are many here among us who think Life is but a Joke.." ( the Real Bob Dylan )


----------



## Eric in East County (Aug 1, 2021)

Two out-of-the ordinary things occurred in 2016 while we were traveling west on the *No. 3 Southwest Chief*:

- East of Trinidad, the engineer informed the conductor that someone in a dark red car was driving on the road paralleling the tracks and shooting video of the train. That car kept pace with us for over 30 minutes until the tracks veered off to the north and away from the road. The driver was undoubtedly a railfan since he signaled a “goodbye” with his right turn signal. As we were making our way up to the Raton Tunnel, we saw him next to his red car, shooting video of our train from a hillside. 

- On that same trip, our departure from Trinidad was delayed by an incident that we were able to follow on the scanner. It had been discovered that an unaccompanied 13-year-old minor had been put onboard the train by her mother as an adult and without the proper paperwork. We had to wait for local law enforcement to arrive to remove the girl from the train and place her into protective custody. While this delay was going on, *No. 3* was blocking a major street, with a time limit on how long it could do so. We were approaching the end of that limit, and there was some discussion on the radio as to whether or not we would have to pull forward. Shortly afterwards, law enforcement arrived, the girl was removed from the train, and we were soon on our way again.

Eric & Pat


----------



## jis (Aug 1, 2021)

danasgoodstuff said:


> Perhaps, but not one deserving to freeze to death after being deliberately left at a siding.


Has anyone ever seen anyone get thrown off an Amtrak train which did not involve handling them over to local LEO and/or EMS? Presumably the LEOs and/or EMSs have means to keep themselves and their charges from freezing, one would imagine?


----------



## lordsigma (Aug 1, 2021)

On my travels home from LAX on the SWC in June we had a passenger collapse on board. They called EMS to the Riverside station stop but sadly the passenger passed away before the train reached the platform. I didn’t witness it first hand as I was eating dinner in the dining car and this occurred in coach. But from what I heard from a passenger in the lounge that did witness it the passenger was young and was acting oddly before this occurred walking around and asking random people if they wanted berries. Drug overdose is what was suspected.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 1, 2021)

jis said:


> Has anyone ever seen anyone get thrown off an Amtrak train which did not involve handling them over to local LEO and/or EMS? Presumably the LEOs and/or EMSs have means to keep themselves and their charges from freezing, one would imagine?


The comment was about the guy who said he was in one of the coach cars being disconnected in Ogden.
I suspect the conductor made arrangements to get him off after the train left.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 1, 2021)

As many here know, on the afternoon of July 12, 2018, I witnessed AlanB have a heart attack (and pass away) on the southbound Crescent. Alan's mother, Jis, Shanghai, Saxman and OTOL's Kevin were also on the train (in the dining car at the time). We were meeting others in New Orleans for the start of the summer OTOL fest. After Alan texted me that he thought he was having a heart attack, I ran to his room, and alerted my SCA, who alerted the conductor, who alerted the LSA (a former paramedic). The train was stopped at a crossing in "the middle of nowhere" Alabama (York, I think). EMTs were called but arrived too late. The EMTs removed Alan on a stretcher through the baggage car. At that time I was on the Amtrak Customer Advisory Committee and was able to contact Amtrak management. Amtrak arranged for Alan's luggage to be shipped from New Orleans to Alan's brother's house, and to issue a refund of points to Alan's mother's AGR account for the later unused portions of the trip. Every Amtrak employee that I encountered on the phone or in person was kind, understanding and helpful. I do not ever want to experience such "drama" in the future on Amtrak or anywhere else. I figure I will never forget that day.


----------



## Cal (Aug 1, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> On my travels home from LAX on the SWC in June we had a passenger collapse on board. They called EMS to the Riverside station stop but sadly the passenger passed away before the train reached the platform. I didn’t witness it first hand as I was eating dinner in the dining car and this occurred in coach. But from what I heard from a passenger in the lounge that did witness it the passenger was young and was acting oddly before this occurred walking around and asking random people if they wanted berries. Drug overdose is what was suspected.


I remember seeing that your train was stopped and saw a medical emergency had happened from Amtrak Alerts. I was nervous that the medical emergency involved you since you didn't post until the following morning.


----------



## jis (Aug 1, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> The comment was about the guy who said he was in one of the coach cars being disconnected in Ogden.
> I suspect the conductor made arrangements to get him off after the train left.


Yes. The whole thing stretches credulity to a point of no return I suppose.


----------



## CTANut (Aug 1, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> Just before boarding the CZ at Emeryville I noticed someone who appeared drunk or mentally incapacitated... he was running on and off the tracks until an agent told him to stand on the platform. Then after boarding and the train started moving, he appeared to be running up and down the sleeping cars banging on all the doors.
> 
> He remained on the train all the way to Reno... and again and again he'd bang on the doors. Finally saw him ushered off the train by two conductors... brought him into the station there where apparently the police were waiting.
> 
> ...


 He is now banging on these doors.


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 1, 2021)

jis said:


> Has anyone ever seen anyone get thrown off an Amtrak train which did not involve handling them over to local LEO and/or EMS? Presumably the LEOs and/or EMSs have means to keep themselves and their charges from freezing, one would imagine?


Well, I got tossed off a Northeast Regional for having an unreserved ticket for a train that, unknown to me, had become reserved only. That was when they were transitioning the Northeast Regionals from unreserved to all-reserved. There was no law enforcement involved, but they did kick me off at a station (New Carrolton) and the weather wasn't freezing. I had to end up taking a MARC train home, but I did get to keep my unreserved ticket and was able to use it a few days later.


----------



## George K (Aug 2, 2021)

The craziest thing I ever saw was not on Amtrak, but in the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge. 

The Mrs. and I arrived at 6:30 for a departure on CONO. We got settled in, and there was an older woman seated about 20 feet in front of and to the right of us. She spent about 15 minutes rummaging through her purse, and then she decided she would take off her shirt and bra. She got up, and walked around the lounge, unseen by the attendants, arms crossed in front of her chest.

I told the attendant at the desk, and he laughed and said, "That's funny, man."

"I kid you not,"I told him, and he was beyond surprised when he saw her.

The police came to talk to her, and they were still talking to her when we boarded. I never found out what happened.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 2, 2021)

George K said:


> The craziest thing I ever saw was not on Amtrak, but in the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge.
> 
> The Mrs. and I arrived at 6:30 for a departure on CONO. We got settled in, and there was an older woman seated about 20 feet in front of and to the right of us. She spent about 15 minutes rummaging through her purse, and then she decided she would take off her shirt and bra. She got up, and walked around the lounge, unseen by the attendants, arms crossed in front of her chest.
> 
> ...


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!


----------



## Rambling Robert (Aug 3, 2021)

Here are two stories - the first is about my parent first LD trip and my own first LD.

The train from NYC to Bakersfield Calif was my parents first trip. My Dad had returned from piloting 70 mission China/Burma/India; his first date with my Mom was Feb 1945 just when he returned. The went to The Cafe Rouge across from Penn Station. They Married five weeks later and after a brief honeymoon we’re headed out by train headed to Bakersfield Calif.

My dad was a first lieutenant in the USAAF and his next assignment was flight instructor for pilots of the T-6 Texan aircraft. Well one night the conductor woke up my dad because there was another officer getting to hanky panky, obviously drunk. The conductor informed my dad he had to accompany the officer off the train. The officer was a Major - two ranks higher than my dad but my dad was the next highest ranking officer on the entire train.

So they finally arrived at the next station - which was closed at that hour - prolly mid April 1945. The Major’s offense was reaching through the curtain where women were sleeping, patting them and saying goodnight. But by the time he was led off - he realized what he did.

As my dad walked to re-board the train and recalled “he had never seen a more sad image of a man”


----------



## Rambling Robert (Aug 3, 2021)

Okay, the last post was 1945, now this is 2017. The good news first:
THE FOOD !!! My trip on the Texas Eagle was my first LD. Tucson’s French Restaurant at night and French Bakery in the morning for the train. It’s a wonderful station with pics and a steam locomotive. ALSO THE LSL dining car was also open. Bothj trains had communal dining for Coach if available.

In El Paso we had an hour layover and I decided to stay seated. I notice a couple Doggos outside and thought it was cool to have them on board.

Then commotion - two agents stormed the car and approached each passenger asking about a kiddy back pack in the overhead. Some described the guy who put it there. A guy with a ZZtop beard showed one doggo the bag and the doggo sat down. Whooops he then cut open the pack and pulled out.

Fortunately the arrest went smooth and I saw no weapons out


----------



## Rambling Robert (Aug 3, 2021)

Wait there’s MORE !

LATER on the Texas Eagle trip of 2017 we arrived in San Antonio at 2AM for a four hour layover. I decided find a place for a snack or breakfast. I was startled to see the other half of the car filled with EMTs in such way you couldn’t see. It was very hot and humid outside and two other passengers and I went in different direction and would by three drinks. Nothing.

oh and the stations vending machine didn’t work. The guy behind the counter sad too call the 800# to get it fixed. Brilliant for 2017 stupidest statements. A tall women said there are no cokes... no nothin

Now the entre train had to de-board. It was surreal seeing people slowly getting word about the death on board. It seemed no one was feeling inconvenienced. It was communal respect. They carried the body through the train and out the end or something. The coroner’s vehicle was a large mint green station wagon and slowly drove past us and there was a woman in the back next to the body. Evidently she volunteered, merely as unrelated passenger to help him who otherwise would have been helpless.

We departed on time at 6AM.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 3, 2021)

Rambling Robert said:


> oh and the stations vending machine didn’t work. The guy behind the counter sad too call the 800# to get it fixed. Brilliant for 2017 stupidest statements.


Why do you say that was a stupid statement. Did you expect the guy behind the counter to fix it? Vending machines are usually owned by some small vending business and only that business can fix/fill the machines.


----------



## Rambling Robert (Aug 3, 2021)

It was about 3AM no one was going to fix the machines right then. The 800# is usually used by the patrons for money lost while vending. People were complaining not of loosing money but that none of the vending machines worked - THAT’s the station’s responsibility to call for repair.

it was about 5AM when the Amtrak employee asked if I’d like a soda (I had already asked her twice). She brought me an ice cold sprite - I gave her a couple bucks.

When the decision was made to have everyone off the train a protocol should have offered passengers bottled water or something. ALL passengers had NO access to ANYTHING to drink in my case from 2AM until about five in the morning. Again it was very hot and humid.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 3, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Why do you say that was a stupid statement. Did you expect the guy behind the counter to fix it? Vending machines are usually owned by some small vending business and only that business can fix/fill the machines.


In my view telling customers to essentially "call someone who cares" is poor service. Calling a third party vendor as a passenger won't actually solve anything before it's time to depart anyway. In fact that call is unlikely to reach anyone when the station is only open in the middle of the night. I tried calling when the orange juice I purchased smelled putrid but never reached anyone. I know this station pretty well and even if you walk in as the first customer of the day the restroom may have a disgusting present from the previous day in a stall that never gets cleaned. Or maybe it gets cleaned when the clerks tell customers where the supplies are and wait for them to do it. I don't expect the staff behind the counter to fix the vending machine but a simple statement of commiseration and posting a warning note until the staff can get the vending company out seems perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## PVD (Aug 3, 2021)

I believe this is one of those  cases where Amtrak is a tenant in the station, they don't own it, and it is very likely they have nothing to do with the machines. This probably happens pretty often, vending machines out in public are often troublesome. Probably worth having a little sign letting people know they (Amtrak) is not responsible for anything to do with them.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 3, 2021)

PVD said:


> I believe this is one of those cases where Amtrak is a tenant in the station, they don't own it, and it is very likely they have nothing to do with the machines. This probably happens pretty often, vending machines out in public are often troublesome. Probably worth having a little sign letting people know they (Amtrak) is not responsible for anything to do with them.


This is common where services are contracted out.

The old " It's not my job!" 

Unfortunately it comes into play whenever situations like this arise.


----------



## Barb Stout (Aug 3, 2021)

Rambling Robert said:


> In El Paso we had an hour layover and I decided to stay seated. I notice a couple Doggos outside and thought it was cool to have them on board.


What are doggos precisely?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 3, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> What are doggos precisely?


I'm guessing it's slag for LEO (law enforcement officer)

Edit: drug sniffing dogs


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 3, 2021)

PVD said:


> I believe this is one of those cases where Amtrak is a tenant in the station, they don't own it, and it is very likely they have nothing to do with the machines. This probably happens pretty often, vending machines out in public are often troublesome. Probably worth having a little sign letting people know they (Amtrak) is not responsible for anything to do with them.


I believe this is one of those cases where a little bit of customer service training could go a long way but we choose to focus on bureaucracy instead. Nobody expects Amtrak staff to get a toolbox and start repairing the vending machine but maybe they can express a bit of no-cost compassion and offer to make a call when they're done with their other tasks. If they cannot handle basic expectations like this then maybe they should avoid front line service work.



Barb Stout said:


> What are doggos precisely?


So far as I am aware it's nothing more than an alternative cutesy term similar to _doggie_.


----------



## BCL (Aug 3, 2021)

Never really saw anything that dramatic. But if you ride long enough there's always going to be a suicide or at least someone getting run over on the tracks.

I mentioned it before, but I did see a woman with a child, a stroller, and a lot of stuff looking to board a Capitol Corridor train in Fremont, CA. She was yelling and screaming for some help, even though it was pretty obvious that she could do it all herself. Eventually she just shoved everything into the door and the conductor from the next car called in to close the doors.


----------



## Rambling Robert (Aug 3, 2021)

Yes dogs, Doggos the same.

But I usually address a dog as “pup” - it might make them feel younger.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Aug 3, 2021)

California Zephyr, SAC to RNO. An elderly woman traveling solo boards with me at SAC, I notice that she has provisioned herself with a bottle of cheap vodka and is taking hits from it in the station and I end up a few rows from her in coach. She continues imbibing throughout, good for her. I get back to scenery and my book and I hear another passenger loud with concern, the woman started undressing. The conductor comes by and politely tells the woman she needs to get dressed if she wants to remain on the train. She complies for about 10 minutes and strips again. The train is now stopped on the mountain for traffic and the conductors are less gentle in this reminder. She then asks to get out for fresh air which is strongly denied. To my surprise that is the end of it, RNO is her stop as well as mine and she is offboarded with only a heads up to the station agent, no law enforcement.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 3, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I believe this is one of those cases where a little bit of customer service training could go a long way but we choose to focus on bureaucracy instead. Nobody expects Amtrak staff to get a toolbox and start repairing the vending machine but maybe they can express a bit of no-cost compassion and offer to make a call when they're done with their other tasks. If they cannot handle basic expectations like this then maybe they should avoid front line service work.


I agree except it shouldn't take training (except by parents to a child) to be nice because if a child can't be trained, it is too late as an adult for them to be nice without that training and it probably wouldn't last. Common courtesy is so "un" to some.


----------



## jis (Aug 3, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> I agree except it shouldn't take training (except by parents to a child) to be nice because if a child can't be trained, it is too late as an adult for them to be nice without that training and it probably wouldn't last. Common courtesy is so "un" to some.


Part of the problem is that a lot of negative training is imparted by highly paid consultants in the corporate world on how to give primacy to the almighty dollar and related accouterments at the cost of the very humanity that society depends on to survive.


----------



## v v (Aug 3, 2021)

I know this thread has Amtrak in the title, but does the Hula Hoop lady on the Trans Siberian Eaxpress sort of count?

Alert! have written about this in a travelogue so some will recognise this story.

Although no drama a quite awkward moment on Amtrak came on the Sunset Ltd heading east. Eating lunch on the first day out with a stranger siting across the table, he was very affable and after about 20 minutes it felt like there was something 'different' about him although not sure what that could be. 
No idea why it happened but I suddenly blurted out, _"Are you famous or something?"_ He smiled and said he had made a few movies with a little success and currently he was on his way to Atlanta to record a tv series. 

Me _"I'm really sorry but I don't know who you are, don't watch much film or tv, who are you?"_ At this point it gets worse. He says he's Mathew Modine, I shake my head and apologise again to say I have never heard of him (I'm not known to be diplomatic). 

He says _"I'm currently in the most watched Netflix/tv series ever, 'Stranger Things'."_ Oh dear, I had barely heard of Netflix and have never seen anything from them.

He saw my embarassment and laughed, he said it was refreshing to spend some time with someone who didn't recognise him. 

At this point Rosie arrived, she had skipped lunch to sleep. The SCA had woken her to tell her her husband was lunching with a movie star, perhaps she would like to join us. 
It all got smoothed out, we all laughed about it and Mr Modine, Rosie and I plus two ladies we had eaten breakfast with ate every meal together from then on 'til New Orleans, we sat in 'Politics Corner'. 
The two ladies were _really_ interesting characters too, perhaps even rivals to the genuine and pleasant Mr M, that was a wonderful train ride.


----------



## The Commissioner (Aug 3, 2021)

#1 When I was preschool/Kindergarten age my father was a Trainmaster for the Pennsylvania Railroad in Indiana. One day he got a call from work and said he had to go to the station. He asked me if I wanted to go with him and I jumped at the chance. When we were in the car heading to the station he said he had to meet a passenger train coming in from St. Louis. Apparently one of the passengers died enroute and had to be removed from the train. Upon hearing the reason we were going to meet the train, I about panicked. The thought of being around a dead person scared the crap out of me. Much to my relief, when the train rolled in, Dad said the corpse had been taken off at a station in Illinois.

#2 Once I was waiting for a Septa train out to the Philadelphia Main Line at the upper platform in 30th Street Station. A commuter train rolled in and right before it stopped there was a tremendous lightning strike in Penn Coach Yard and subsequent huge crack of thunder. When the train stopped and the door opened, a young man got off and he was bleeding like a stuck pig from his hand. Somehow, he'd badly injured his hand and it wasn't bandaged. Certainly the lightning strike and the bloody hand were unrelated but it was quite the coincidence. I don't think the train crew paid any attention to him. Back then it would have been either a Penn Central or Conrail crew.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 3, 2021)

The Commissioner said:


> #1 When I was preschool/Kindergarten age my father was a Trainmaster for the Pennsylvania Railroad in Indiana. One day he got a call from work and said he had to go to the station. He asked me if I wanted to go with him and I jumped at the chance. When we were in the car heading to the station he said he had to meet a passenger train coming in from St. Louis. Apparently one of the passengers died enroute and had to be removed from the train. Upon hearing the reason we were going to meet the train, I about panicked. The thought of being around a dead person scared the crap out of me. Much to my relief, when the train rolled in, Dad said the corpse had been taken off at a station in Illinois.
> 
> #2 Once I was waiting for a Septa train out to the Philadelphia Main Line at the upper platform in 30th Street Station. A commuter train rolled in and right before it stopped there was a tremendous lightning strike in Penn Coach Yard and subsequent huge crack of thunder. When the train stopped and the door opened, a young man got off and he was bleeding like a stuck pig from his hand. Somehow, he'd badly injured his hand and it wasn't bandaged. Certainly the lightning strike and the bloody hand were unrelated but it was quite the coincidence. I don't think the train crew paid any attention to him. Back then it would have been either a Penn Central or Conrail crew.


Maybe he hurt his hand while reacting to the lightning/thunder???


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 4, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> This is common where services are contracted out.
> 
> The old " It's not my job!"
> 
> Unfortunately it comes into play whenever situations like this arise.



I've never understood this mentality to be honest. Like in the Charlotte Airport I'm not being paid when I'm walking around in there and yet I still find the time to help people when they need it. It isn't my job to provide help getting rebooked after they missed a connection due to the sprawling nature of our airport and some analyst saying you can make an A11 to E38D connection in under thirty minutes (news flash you can't). Or helping them find a restaurant in the airport that is open and serving (God Help you after 6 PM). 

I'm also of the same mind if it wouldn't create such a large union stink (Yes I'm pro union believe it or not) I would push the wheelchair for passengers with a tight connection when the wheelchair contractor doesn't feel like coming timely. The amount of connections that are missed because of the lackadaisical care our contractors put towards their jobs annoys me. 

It isn't my job to provide any of this help, but it is my job to care about our customer. And I care for them before, and after their first and last flight.


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 4, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> In my view telling customers to essentially "call someone who cares" is poor service. Calling a third party vendor as a passenger won't actually solve anything before it's time to depart anyway. In fact that call is unlikely to reach anyone when the station is only open in the middle of the night. I tried calling when the orange juice I purchased smelled putrid but never reached anyone. I know this station pretty well and even if you walk in as the first customer of the day the restroom may have a disgusting present from the previous day in a stall that never gets cleaned. Or maybe it gets cleaned when the clerks tell customers where the supplies are and wait for them to do it. I don't expect the staff behind the counter to fix the vending machine but a simple statement of commiseration and posting a warning note until the staff can get the vending company out seems perfectly reasonable to me.


In this particular situation, what can you reasonably expect from the "person behind the counter?" It's the middle of the night. The vending machines are broken. Even if someone called, it wouldn't be fixed in time to solve the problem. This is exacerbated by the fact that the whole train is deboarding and pouring into an Amshack that, to be honest, is not designed for crowds that size. Yeah, it's the fault of Amtrak management that the vending machines aren't working, but given that it happened, there's not much that can be done at 2 AM, and it's silly to start piling blame on some poor grunt behind the counter who is all of a sudden faced with an unexpected crowd demanding stuff he can't deliver.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 4, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> In this particular situation, what can you reasonably expect from the "person behind the counter?" It's the middle of the night. The vending machines are broken. Even if someone called, it wouldn't be fixed in time to solve the problem. This is exacerbated by the fact that the whole train is deboarding and pouring into an Amshack that, to be honest, is not designed for crowds that size.


To the passengers it's the middle of the night but to the station staff it's the middle of a routine workday. The amount of time it takes to tell a customer to call someone who cares is the same as it takes to say you understand their frustration and will let the vendor know when you get free. When I call about a problem with the vending machines at work the vendor asks questions workers can answer but guests would struggle with. Why make this the customer's problem?



MARC Rider said:


> Yeah, it's the fault of Amtrak management that the vending machines aren't working, but given that it happened, there's not much that can be done at 2 AM, and it's silly to start piling blame on some poor grunt behind the counter who is all of a sudden faced with an unexpected crowd demanding stuff he can't deliver.


What is being demanded that cannot be delivered? Did you even read my post before responding? Amtrak staff enjoy pay and benefits well beyond most Americans and these "poor grunts" represent the top 1% of front line service staff so can you stop apologizing for their lack of basic customer service skills?


----------



## jis (Aug 4, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> What is being demanded that cannot be delivered? Did you even read my post before responding? Amtrak staff enjoy pay and benefits well beyond most Americans and these "poor grunts" represent the top 1% of front line service staff so can you stop apologizing for their lack of basic customer service skills?


Indeed! I would point out that even an agent at baggage drop counter of the much maligned United took in the information about a similar thing and said she will call it in in the middle of a typical Orlando Disney driven random rush hour. I don't see what makes Amtrak agents so different.

It is indeed true that at 2am it won't get fixed until next morning, but at least the customer would get the feeling that they are being listened to and someone is doing something about it. Indeed, the agent could even give a friendly one sentence rundown of what will happen after it is called in, and at least I the customer would appreciate that even though I may not be the recipient of the ultimate fix.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 4, 2021)

We've been talking about Amtrak Employee " Attitude" for years, cases in point, the Infamous Dragons in Chicago,the Invisible Sleeping Car attendants, and some of the rude and yelling OBS and Conductors aboard Trains.

The consensus seems to be that the main causes of this poor Customer Service is a Lack of Management Oversight, and a Company Culture that stresses " if you want to get along go along" no matter what an Amtrak employee does to the Customer!


----------



## Rambling Robert (Aug 4, 2021)

That’s good imagery but the Amshack was really not that full of people - it was even hotter inside and as humid. Forget I mentioned the counter guy. Instead of the comfort of the train - for a four hour layover we stood outside in the heat of the night. Nothing to drink until three hours later I finessed (begged) a cold sprite.

I’m fairly certain that there were several cases of water or something (bud light - haha) that could have been offered by the train. 

But all and all I was impressed how Amtrak handled, in a timely way, the situation of a passenger dying on board and how the body was transferred discreetly to the coroner’s car out of site at the far end of the train.

The fellowship between two Coach passengers - formerly strangers - the very nice woman to accompany the deceased, including to ride in the back of the coroner’s car - was a very special fellowship.


----------



## jis (Aug 4, 2021)

Not all Amtrak station agents are bad, and some are actually very good....

One time when we got stuck in Jacksonville on the Star because some clueless busybody decided to call 911 claiming the train was being hijacked, and that caused the famous VIPER squad to descend upon the train and sit around with thumbs up their you know what's for five hours before releasing the train, the station agent managed to get in touch with the Fire Department who arranged to get soft drinks and Dunkin' Donuts for all in the middle of the night, apparently funded by Amtrak. I suppose considering the situation, a good time was had by everyone under the stars at JAX, since the station building is nowhere big enough to hold the full complement of a Silver Star inside. Finally we left early in the morning, none the worse for a bit of no sleep all night. I just crawled into my bed and slept until lunch time.


----------



## Cal (Aug 4, 2021)

jis said:


> One time when we got stuck in Jacksonville on the Star because some clueless busybody decided to call 911 claiming the train was being hijacked


----------



## Amtrak709 (Aug 4, 2021)

I am not sure if this classifies as "drama" but it *WAS* drama to me. This was on #27 CHI-PDX in April, 1997. I was travelling alone in a Superliner sleeper Bedroom E. While I went to the diner, the movable wall that allows Bedroom E to adjoin Bedroom D apparently became unlatched and opened about three quarters. I found the couple that was travelling in Bedroom D in various stages of dress and undress, about 10 lit candles, and some "paraphernalia" that I am not sure I have ever identified.
After they invited me in, I had no choice (I guess I DID have a choice) but to call the SCA since I could not get the door (wall) reclosed. He called the Conductor; I just left and went to the lounge car. As best I recall, the wall got fixed; the next-door couple was escorted off the train in Minot ND; and I continued on to Portland. You can believe in my subsequent travels in 375,000 miles of train travel in my life, I always check the adjoining walls in sleeping cars.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 4, 2021)

AMTRAK709 said:


> I am not sure if this classifies as "drama" but it *WAS* drama to me. This was on #27 CHI-PDX in April, 1997. I was travelling alone in a Superliner sleeper Bedroom E. While I went to the diner, the movable wall that allows Bedroom E to adjoin Bedroom D apparently became unlatched and opened about three quarters. I found the couple that was travelling in Bedroom D in various stages of dress and undress, about 10 lit candles, and some "paraphernalia" that I am not sure I have ever identified.
> After they invited me in, I had no choice (I guess I DID have a choice) but to call the SCA since I could not get the door (wall) reclosed. He called the Conductor; I just left and went to the lounge car. As best I recall, the wall got fixed; the next-door couple was escorted off the train in Minot ND; and I continued on to Portland. You can believe in my subsequent travels in 375,000 miles of train travel in my life, I always check the adjoining walls in sleeping cars.


Something similar has happened to me (adjoining door between E and D opening) but with no drama. Everyone was dressed when the train hit a switch and jolted, opening the door. I and the couple in D all looked at each other in shock and then laughed. The SCA immediately locked the door.


----------



## jis (Aug 4, 2021)

pennyk said:


> Something similar has happened to me (adjoining door between E and D opening) but with no drama. Everyone was dressed when the train hit a switch and jolted, opening the door. I and the couple in D all looked at each other in shock and then laughed. The SCA immediately locked the door.


There is something to be said about Roomettes and solid walls


----------



## The Commissioner (Aug 4, 2021)

One of the engineers operating the Robert F. Kennedy Funeral Train in 1968 told my father, a former Penn Central manager who was a key figure in mobilizing the funeral train, the following story:

Somewhere in New Jersey the engineer noticed a man along the tracks place what appeared to be coins on the head of the rail ahead of the lead GG1 locomotive. The train was moving slowly because of the trackside crowds. The man then backed up to a position inside the gauge of adjacent track, knelt down on the ties, and then rapidly bent over striking his forehead on the rail. He opened a big gash on his forehead and blood was pouring from the wound down his face. Quite the graphic sight! He stayed in his kneeling position, with his hands clasped at chest level as he was praying, and watched the train pass by, blood covered face and all.

You just never know what you are going to see along the railroad! Incidentally, I watched the funeral train pass by at the Linden, NJ station but didn't see any shenanigans from the crowd.


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 4, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> To the passengers it's the middle of the night but to the station staff it's the middle of a routine workday. The amount of time it takes to tell a customer to call someone who cares is the same as it takes to say you understand their frustration and will let the vendor know when you get free.


That's true, but in the end, the customer is still not going to have his or her problem solved.


----------



## Amtrak709 (Aug 5, 2021)

The Commissioner said:


> One of the engineers operating the Robert F. Kennedy Funeral Train in 1968 told my father, a former Penn Central manager who was a key figure in mobilizing the funeral train, the following story:
> 
> Somewhere in New Jersey the engineer noticed a man along the tracks place what appeared to be coins on the head of the rail ahead of the lead GG1 locomotive. The train was moving slowly because of the trackside crowds. The man then backed up to a position inside the gauge of adjacent track, knelt down on the ties, and then rapidly bent over striking his forehead on the rail. He opened a big gash on his forehead and blood was pouring from the wound down his face. Quite the graphic sight! He stayed in his kneeling position, with his hands clasped at chest level as he was praying, and watched the train pass by, blood covered face and all.
> 
> You just never know what you are going to see along the railroad! Incidentally, I watched the funeral train pass by at the Linden, NJ station but didn't see any shenanigans from the crowd.


Thanks for reminding me of an interesting day in my life from many years ago. On the day of RFK Funeral Train, I happened to be a regular passenger on a northbound somewhere between WAS and NYP when the trains met. We pulled into a siding, stopped, and watched the RFK funeral train pass.


----------



## drdumont (Aug 5, 2021)

AMTRAK709 said:


> I am not sure if this classifies as "drama" but it *WAS* drama to me. This was on #27 CHI-PDX in April, 1997. I was travelling alone in a Superliner sleeper Bedroom E. While I went to the diner, the movable wall that allows Bedroom E to adjoin Bedroom D apparently became unlatched and opened about three quarters. I found the couple that was travelling in Bedroom D in various stages of dress and undress, about 10 lit candles, and some "paraphernalia" that I am not sure I have ever identified.
> After they invited me in, I had no choice (I guess I DID have a choice) but to call the SCA since I could not get the door (wall) reclosed. He called the Conductor; I just left and went to the lounge car. As best I recall, the wall got fixed; the next-door couple was escorted off the train in Minot ND; and I continued on to Portland. You can believe in my subsequent travels in 375,000 miles of train travel in my life, I always check the adjoining walls in sleeping cars.



I carry a small roll of Gaffer's tape and a couple of rubber doorstops. The dividing walls often rattle and sometimes there is a crack. I don't care to see what the neighbors are doing and don't wish them to see me. (I charge people to gaze upon my Adonislike magnificence).

CANDLES? in a SLEEPER? I'd of notified the SCA or Conductor instanter. It is a wonder they didn't set off the smoke alarms. (If they were working).


----------



## Amtrak709 (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm pretty sure they were real candles--small votive type candles. This was probably before electronic candles I suspect. I did not stay around too long after the SCA and Conductor came to reassess the scene.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 6, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> We've been talking about Amtrak Employee " Attitude" for years, cases in point, the Infamous Dragons in Chicago,the Invisible Sleeping Car attendants, and some of the rude and yelling OBS and Conductors aboard Trains.
> 
> The consensus seems to be that the main causes of this poor Customer Service is a Lack of Management Oversight, and a Company Culture that stresses " if you want to get along go along" no matter what an Amtrak employee does to the Customer!



I've been saying for a long time you need people who take pride in their jobs and their company. Part of it is a poor adversarial nature between Amtrak Management and the workers on the ground. Naturally that builds into distrust and into disgruntled attitudes. It is really a self defeating circle. I could discuss this a thousand times a week but it won't do any good unless someone at management calls me and asks how to fix their issues. Please someone at management call me I will happily show you examples around the world that work.


----------



## drdumont (Aug 7, 2021)

Alas, you cannot teach he who will not learn.


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 7, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> I've been saying for a long time you need people who take pride in their jobs and their company. Part of it is a poor adversarial nature between Amtrak Management and the workers on the ground. Naturally that builds into distrust and into disgruntled attitudes. It is really a self defeating circle. I could discuss this a thousand times a week but it won't do any good unless someone at management calls me and asks how to fix their issues. Please someone at management call me I will happily show you examples around the world that work.


Thus, having management come down hard on front line workers who display a bad "attitude" might not really help. I wonder if it really does any good to call customer relations and complain about bad service experiences. I guess if it's a really bad experience, you might get a voucher, but even if management takes on the surly employee, it probably won't solve the issues in the long term. One thing that customers need to realize is that many aspects of customer service are beyond the power of the front line employee to solve. However, it would help if the front line employees learn how to convey the bad news in a bit more nicely.

In the case of the vending machines at San Antonio, the real culprit here is management that did not make it a priority to see that the vending machines at the station are consistently operating. However, the front line employee, when confronted with the issue, could have done better by saying, "yes, I'll call the company and see what we can do." 

Bur while this might be more respectful to the feelings of the customer, it doesn't solve the customer's problem. But nothing can solve the customer's problem in this case, and there's nothing the front line employee can do about it. Thus, the front line employee can expect a certain amount of abuse thrown at him by a minority disgruntled customers who have an overdeveloped sense of entitlement. Enough of that can have a corrosive effect on the spirit of the front-line worker, which might also affect their attitude. Thus, another self-defeating circle.


----------



## PVD (Aug 7, 2021)

I understand the concept that poor attitude towards customers is wrong, but it very likely that Amtrak has no relationship to the vending machine contract, they are a tenant and they are not the owner/manager of the station. Politely refer them to whomever can help, and drop a note to your bosses that there is an ongoing problem that they might wish to bring up with the landlord.


----------



## jis (Aug 7, 2021)

PVD said:


> I understand the concept that poor attitude towards customers is wrong, but it very likely that Amtrak has no relationship to the vending machine contract, they are a tenant and they are not the owner/manager of the station. Politely refer them to whomever can help, and drop a note to your bosses that there is an ongoing problem that they might wish to bring up with the landlord.


We don't know for sure that the vending machines are not rented by Amtrak. Either scenario is possible. It could be the building owners that provide it or it is Amtrak that provides it. Either way, since it is located in a space that is primarily occupied by Amtrak, they need to be more proactive and friendlier with their customers trying to use a facility provided in their space. Having a knock down drag out argument with a customer or just pointing them in random directions is an example of poor customer service, which is of course par for the course for Amtrak. So I suppose nothing lost


----------



## CTANut (Aug 8, 2021)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Kicking a police officer is almost never a way to improve your current situation. I thought that was common sense.


It delayed the next leg of his trip from the train to the Grey Bar Hotel.


----------



## west point (Aug 8, 2021)

Wonder if the vending machines at SAS are of an older type. Despite their need for passengers the traffic over all is probably less than more busy locations ? Some one there needs to write how they look and operate .


----------



## Skylark (Nov 16, 2021)

1)Outside of Albuquerque, we made a very hard sudden stop. Thankfully I was seated at the time (in the bottom berth, actually, see #3). Apparently someone was passed out on the tracks from what I overheard. We didn't hit them or I imagine we would have been there for a few hours at least. I guess they had just enough advanced warning?

2) Years ago my Mom was on a trip and the dining car server accidentally spilled hot coffee all over her leg. What they did in response was to grab her a ton of mustard packets and told her to put it on her leg, that it would help the burns. It did! There's actually something to it and since then we always put mustard on right after a burn! Reduces pain and blistering.

3) SCA put beds down super early like at 6:30 while most passengers were dining or elsewhere, and then just ran away at a long layover. Poor new SCA that got taken on later had so much catching up too do but was quite experienced thankfully. Hopefully made a lot of extra tips for that.

4) I presume it was nothing but heard the conductor requested to the dining car, "asap." My guess is coach passenger refusing to leave (Covid diner restrictions). Also there was a missing passenger that a lot of time was spent looking for. No clue what that was about or the result. I actually thought I had seen this person at the station so I mentioned it but it was someone else with the same first name.

5) cars getting hooked up backwards so had to walk through 3 coach cars to get to diner, coach passengers needing to walk through sleeper (I believe to get to lounge). Rough trackage on that route too. I almost fell on a lot of people!


----------



## cheerose (Nov 17, 2021)

Regarding # 3 -- I wonder how often crew do that ... I mean, that's one way to quit a job.


----------



## Cal (Nov 17, 2021)

Skylark said:


> 5) cars getting hooked up backwards so had to walk through 3 coach cars to get to diner, coach passengers needing to walk through sleeper (I believe to get to lounge). Rough trackage on that route too. I almost fell on a lot of people!


What route?


----------



## Skylark (Nov 17, 2021)

Cal said:


> What route?


It's been awhile but it was either SWC or Texas Eagle I believe.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 17, 2021)

Skylark said:


> It's been awhile but it was either SWC or Texas Eagle I believe.


Sounds like the Chief in Western Kansas when the Tracks were so rough!( since updated)


----------



## Skylark (Nov 18, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Sounds like the Chief in Western Kansas when the Tracks were so rough!( since updated)


I was just on the SWC and it was still quite rough East-bound! Definitely noticeable. But yeah I'm guessing not as rough as it had been.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 18, 2021)

Skylark said:


> I was just on the SWC and it was still quite rough East-bound! Definitely noticeable. But yeah I'm guessing not as rough as it had been.


I haven't been on the Chief since 2019,sounds like it's time for Trackwork on this Route again!


----------

